# Natural FET



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Thought I would introduce myself. I'll b having a natural FET in July (fingers crossed af behaves herself) does any1 want to join me? I did my 1st IVF in April/May, my test date was the 1st June, unfortunatley I got a BFN. 

At my clinic they do not do the hcg injection to make u ovulate, is this normal? I have to call the clinic on day 1 and then have a baseline scan on day 10, then I have to do ovulation tests until I get a surge then ring the clinic, I've got all confused   on when they scan me, is it while I'm doing the ovulation tests?

Has many people on here got a BFP from a natural FET?

I will b grateful for any advice given on natural FET.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jo

I'm due to be starting natural FET in August so can i join you? Unfortunately I can't help with any of your questions about the treatment as I haven't got a clue at the moment. When i had my consultation there was no mention of hcg injection. Have you found out any more info?

love

Donna
x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jo and Donna,
                  I am doing a natural FET this month (all being well!) if i  surge at a time that is convenient to be scanned and ET two days later(clinic closed on a sunday), i surged on day 18 of my trial month and if its the same this month it is going to be next sunday, if so, i will be scanned on the Monday morning(they like to scan same day as surge), or if i surge on Saturday they maybe able to scan me if they have other clients in for treatment that day, i have to phone and see if they are able to. They need to see the follicle getting smaller so they know for sure ovulation has occurred, it may take a couple of scans to determine this. If not it will not happen this month, here's hoping my luck is in to be able to do it!
Another girl i have met thru my clinic who has just finished her medicated cycle this last week got herself a BFP on Thursday so that has boosted me, frozen embryos can and DO work! I have been told that medicated and natural have very similar success rates so I'm not deterred by doing it naturally.
Maybe we can all keep in touch over the next weeks and it may help us having each other to chat to.

Suzanne xxx


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Jo,
Just on my 2ww after FET on a natural cycle, mine was done differently to how your describing I had to go every day from a week after my period started to have blood tests to see when I surged, I surged on the Monday and went in on the Thursday for transfer, already have a little girl from fresh cycle she is now 2, tried FET using the drugs at Christmas didn't work so keeping my fingers crossed.  Have to say though have felt alot better this time round no where nearly as stressed out.  So good luck with your treatment hope it goes well for you.

Love Sharon xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thank you all for ur replies.

Sharon - Congratulations on ur little girl. When is ur test date?

Suzanne - I hope ur surge arrived on time and things are going well for u.

Donna - I went for my follow up consultation, and yes we can start our natural FET in July. I have to wait until af shows her face (28th June if she behaves herself) on my 1st day I have to ring them and I'll b doing a day 8 baseline scan (because I think I ovulated early this month) instead of a day 10 scan. The clinic should then tell me when to start doing the ovulation pee sticks and will start to scan me every other day to check on my lining and my follicle, once I have a surge They will thaw my little frosties and I should have e/t 3 days later. I think thats right, no meds except cyclogest while in the 2WW.

Once again Thank you for ur replies.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi girls,

Good luck with your cycles, (Suzanne - we've "spoke" before - can't believe that's you starting already!)

Thought I would let you know our BFP was with frozen embies which had been frozen and thawed twice!!  The cycle was completely unmedicated - bliss!!

I also had to go into clinic for blood tests until I surged, then in for transfer a few days later.

Our clinic is currently seeing better results with their frozen cycles than their fresh ones, so sending loads of   your way.

Take care, E X


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Erin

You give us all hope. Congratulations on ur pregnancy.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Jo - Thanks for getting back to me about your treatment. It all seems so straight forward!!

Good luck everyone with getting those bfps and keep us updated. 

Erin - thank you for your story, we all need those stories to keep us going through treatment. Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.

love Donna
x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to wish you all well with your Natural FETs  

Just to let you know I had my Frozen Embroys transferred with a Natural FET in December and it resulted in a BFP.  My clinic like Erins (the same as Erin - I think?) trac your blood and wait for the surge then transfer a few days later.

Wishing you all the luck 

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Flissy (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi girls

Thought I'd join you if it's okay with you.

At the moment I'm having regular blood tests to wait for a surge. The nurses have suggested stopping and starting a medicated cycle next time but my lovely Specialist says we'll carry on. I'm day 19 now and have been having blood tests since day 11.  The LH level's started to rise so fingers crossed.

Everyone's upbeat on this little thread. So positive. That's the spirit! Good luck girls! I need lots of positive encouragement. This year's been awful for us and we're hoping that a new addition to our family is just around the corner.

Love, luck and babydust heading your way


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sanjo - huge congratulations on ur BFP. I'm quite happy doing the ovulation kits because I hate needles and the thought of having more really doesn't seem appealing to me  

Flissy - Hunny I'm so sorry to read ur ticker and the loss of ur darling twins. I really hope u get ur surge soon, I'll b keeping fingers and everything else crossed for u.      I think sometimes we have to keep upbeat or I think we will slowly lose the plot (not sure if I had it in the 1st place  )

Donna - Good luck for August hun

Erin - When is ur due date?

Suzanne - How are u getting on?

Love Jo xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
i have started to wee on the sticks this morning day 14, they reccomended starting day 12 but as i have a fairly regular cycle 30-32 days  i thought it a waste of sticks, they are expensive aren't they? the nurses at our clinic say buy a good brand, so not sure if the cheaper ones are just as good, has anybody used them?would be interesting to know for any future attempts.  Its tempting when you see how cheap you can get them for on the internet, compared to 19.99 for just seven!
I did medicated last time so its been really strange this time not having to do anything, except start the sticks and all being well ET next week.Has anybody else done a medicated and now trying natural? its a weird feeling isn't it? nothing to do!!
I must admit i have been on a health kick of late, Ive lost 1/2 stone and trying to take more exercise. Hunger pains are a drag but Ive still indulged in a beer every now and then so I'm going to stop that now till test date.(and beyond, fingers crossed!)
I'm going to ask the same question as Jo, when is your test date Sharon? 
bye for now.
Suzanne xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Suzanne

I'm normally every 28/32 days. AF arrived on the 1st June (after my failed IVF) I used a really cheap opk and started it on day 11, the 2nd line was just a bit lighter than the control line, so I thought I was just about to get my surge, so day 12 (I thought it was going to b darker) it was getting lighter and day 13 there was hardly any line at all. It looked like I surged on day 10. I hope this all makes sense  . So for my July cycle, I'm going to have my baseline scan on day 8 rather than day 10, and wait for my clinic to tell me what day to start my opk, They recommend clearblue, so thats the 1 I'm going to use.

Well done hun for losing the 1/2 stone. I need to lose some, I put on 7lb with the IVF.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not sure if any of u are still about.   AF arrived early for me and I have just had a call back from my clinic and I have to go in for my baseline scan on Friday at 4.30.

Hope every1 is well.

Love Jo


----------



## Flissy (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry to hear that jo. best of luck next time.
i had my transfer yesterday so am keeping fingers crossed.
all the best,
felicity


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    I haven't posted for a while I've had a busy few days. I had my surge on Saturday and had to go for a scan same day, i live on the isle of wight so altough not difficult it takes about 2 1/2 hours (sometimes longer if you miss a connection) door to door  both ways so the day is taking up travelling, i had to go again on Monday to see if the the follicle had been released and my consultant was happy with the transfer to go ahead the next day, so back again yesterday to do that. 
I had 2 defrosted, one 2 cells good grade and the other 4 cells of fair grade due to irregular shape, i didn't give it much thought at the time as she sounded quite happy with them, she said they hadn't lost any cells so i wasn't concerned. Today however i have been searching posts to see how many cells other successful FETS had, but haven't got very far!
I have been told before they don't know what makes a successful embryo, good graded ones sometimes don't make it and others do, so its down to luck i suppose.
Flissy you are only a days difference to me, i hope you are feeling OK, i feel tired from the travelling but last night slept 10pm till 8am and we were all late up, hubby was late for work.
Have taken it easy today, not easy when you see lots of jobs needing doing.
Jo Jo, how are you? did you mean to put a sad face in your last posting because your AF had arrived, i couldn't quite understand it being a problem as you are doing your natural  FET in the next few weeks aren't you? you must forgive me if i haven't grasped it properly as i can at times be a bit slow on the uptake!
Bye for now 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Flissy - Good luck with ur 2ww. When is ur test date? Are u trying to take things easy or u just carrying on as normal?

Suzanne - Good luck to u too. I don't think it matters too much on the grading, I've read posts where the grading hasn't been to high and gone on to have a BFP. I was told my 2 grade 1's, 4 cells was excellent and still got a BFN. Even the nurses at my clinic thought I was going to get a positive. I think all this fertility lark is like a lottery, it's either going to work or not. When is ur test date? The sad face should have gone b4 the full stop because I thought every1 had deserted me lol

I have my baseline scan tomorrow at 4.30. I'm all excited again but it does feel strange not taking any meds. So when I get a surge is the transfer the following day or 2 days after?

Love to all

Jo xx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jo and Flissy and anybody else who is doing natural FET,
  Yes Jo you are right about it being a lottery and i am not getting too hung up on my grades of the embryos, I'll just have to wait and see! It's so different this time, its not stressful and although it will be a bit more intense a few days before AF is due, thinking am I? aren't I ?
It's great to be feeling so normal without the drugs. I know i was very difficult to live with when i was taking all the meds last year.
Do you know i haven't even worked out my test date until now, i presume i take it 2 weeks after the transfer, is that what you girls think?
Jo, you asked about the transfer day after the surge, well i reckon each clinic has its own way of doing things, (plus I think it depends on what day they were frozen after egg retrieval) I surged on Saturday and they scanned  me , they saw a very ripe follicle, they needed to see the corpus lutuam,(she explained quite a bit about that,which was very interesting, how complicated our body's can be!) this is left behind after the egg has left the follicle.  My consultant was happywith the scan and for the ET to  go ahead the following day. 
Jo good luck with your scan tomorrow, is your clinic open everyday? as ours isn't,  so can be difficult if you need a ET on a sunday, sometimes a ET has to be cancelled because of it and  you have to try again following month.
Suzanne xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

I've had my scan and all is well. I have a thin lining and 1 follicle. I have another scan on Monday and I also have to start my OPT on Monday too. 

If all goes well and my body does what its supposed too, I could b having transfer at the end of next week   

Suzanne - Our clinic is open Monday to Saturday, but there isn't always a consultant there on a weekend.

Hope every1 else is well

Love Jo xxx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Hello girls

Jo - wow your et seems to have come around really quickly. So by the end of this week you will be pupo!! good luck

Suzanne and Flissy - hope your 2ww isn't too stressful and good luck to you both with getting those bfps

I'm getting very impatient to start again but it was only 7 weeks ago that i miscarried. My body isn't back to normal yet so i think my tx won't start until at least August. 

Hope you are all well

Donna
x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everybody,
                I'm doing fine thankyou Jo, one week down another to go! Not looking for signs yet as i know its far too early but i am having  a slight tightening of my tummy on and off all day it doesn't hurt just goes tight, has anybody else had that? could it be the cyclogest pessaries that could be doing it?
i never got it on my medicated cycle (not that i can remember anyway) somebody on here suggested keeping a diary in case you have to do it a few times,a good idea, i wish i had now, infact i may write a few things down from this time for future reference.It's surprising what you forget as the months go bye.
bye for now, Suzanne xxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone - haven't posted for a while but been lurking!... 

I'm lucky enough to have already won the largest lottery in my life with my daughter at the first ICSI attempt in Bath.... but rolling the dice again... with a natural FET.

I had a surge at 4am last night - just had a feeling sthg was going on! 
I used a clearblue kit - but then it can be difficult to understand when the blue lines look so similar so i also bought (at great expense!) the digital smiley face one.

...just phoned my clinic as have no idea when they would do a transfer with the weekend looming - I have read somewhere that transfer can be up to 6 days after a surge...  anyone else know how long is too long??

Am crossing fingers that it will be on Monday 9th July.


Suzanne - I hope your tightening is your embie bedding in!...

lol to all xxx

Pingpong


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Good luck with your ET mine went ahead 3 days after my surge i had to have a scan the day before to check i had definitely ovulated.
Flissy- I see on another thread that you are testing tomorrow, Good luck , i so hope you get a huge BFP after all the pain you have been through this year. Tell me, is tomorrow the day your period would of been due?, you wont believe this but i never asked my clinic when to test as i thought it was 14 days after ET, or do you test on your AF due date?
Suzanne xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

We saw our nurse this lunchtime and I have/had a follicle measuring 19mm and my lining was 9mm. I did a clearblue opt this morning and had a O, I told the nurse this and asked if it was ok to do a test in the afternoon just incase I surge later in the day and she said yes that would b fine. We got home and I did another test at 3.30 and guess what I got my happy smiley face  . I rang the clinic back and she said we could go ahead with E/T on Monday. I just have to wait for Terry our embryologist to ring me tomorrow to say what time were going to do it.

Flissy - Good luck for tomorrow hun.

Suzanne - I had to test 14 days after e/t on my IVF cycle, and I'm going to test 14 days after my FET aswell. Its going to b my sisters 40th Birthday, so I'm using that as a good omen.

Pingpong - I'm having FET on Monday. We could b 2ww buddies and try to keep each other from going   if thats possible  

Love and best wishes

Jo xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Thanks for your answer Jo,I will test on Monday which is on day 33 of my cycle and i don't ever go longer than that, and 14 days from the ET, these last few days are hard and i can imagine its not going to get any easier! am i? aren't I? am I? aren't I? all day long, !!!!. I have a busy few days coming up so that will keep my mind off of it i hope. I know I'm not the only one going through it so I'll keep my positive thoughts at the front of my mind and try and push the negatives aside when they try to creep in!. The trouble is i have started to feel a little premenstrual so its ssssssoooooo hard not to think its not worked, Oh well, only time will tell!
Suzanne xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Afternoon every1

Terry the embryologist rang this afternoon and I'll b having transfer on Monday at 10.15am. He will b going in on Sunday to thaw out 2 embryo's to start with, and if they don't make it, he will thaw out either another 1 or 2 depending on how the 1st lot are. I'm so excited and nervous again.

Quick question, when do I start my cyclogest again?

Love Jo xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jo,
  I'm so pleased its worked out that you can have it done on Monday, your embryologist is very good to go in on a sunday, our clinic don't open at all. They all seem to do things differently don't they, mine were not defrosted until 9am on ET day and then transfered at 11.45am.
I was told to start my cyclogest pessaries the night before the ET. Wishing you loads of luck.
Suzanne xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I too have just been in to see the embryologist and they have decided that THEY WILL work this weekend (they're so LOVELY!) - which means my transfer will be this coming Sunday at 11.30am - if we get any to defrost.  

My lining was nearly 12mm so looking good at this stage... 

We have only 2 vials - we're starting off with one embie (Mopsy) on its own to see if that makes it - then the next vial which has 2 embies in it (Cottontail & Peter) - all created 2 years ago! How mad is it to wake life up like that

I'm trying to prepare myself for:
a. None defrosting
b. None making it to be good enough to be implanted 

I just want to get to the 'give it a chance' stage....

I'm not being given any pessaries ? What are they supposed to do?

Suzanne - I felt pre-menstrual when it worked so don't lose the positive vibes - keep focused on those growing feelings!


Jo - if all goes to plan - sounds like we will endure the 2WW together - your clinic also being kind to you with their Sunday slog - how many frosties have you got left?

Flissy - all crossed here for you   

Big Hugs

xx

Pingpong


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi PingPong

We have 6 frosties           2 - 5 cells grade 1
                                    2 - 5 cells grade 2
                                    1 - 6 cells grade 3
                                    1 - 3 cells grade 1 
The embryologist is going to thaw the 1st 2 and then a single 1 if 1 doesn't make it. Its going to b good having a 2ww buddy, to go   with. When have they said ur test date will b?

I'm starting cyclogest tonight. It supposed to help support any pregnancy that happens. Fingers crossed for both of us.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello

Excuse me for butting in - just found you ladies.  I was hoping some of you might be around this weekend for a bit of advice?

We are meant to be having our first natural FET this month.  My cycle is usually very regular.  Before our first cycle (ICSI) in March/April I was about 27 days.  Since that failed cycle my first post-tx bleed was 39 days, then 28 days.  I expected this month to be about 27/28 days too, so I didn't do my first OPK test till yesterday (day 12) (despite the advice being to start on day 10/11) and both control line and surge line were pretty much identical.  I phoned the hospital yesterday and they brought me in for a blood test, but today's test showed the surge line more faint than the control line.  This accords with my own view that I've perhaps surged early this month (cervical mucus (sorry for tmi) was ++ on days 10-12, but now reduced).  I'm due to go back to the hospital today and tomorrow for more blood tests (because lab not open at the weekend), but I'm worried that I've missed my surge?  How long do the levels stay increased for? Will they be able to detect it in my bloods?  My main worry is of course that if I've missed it (and the bloods don't detect the surge if it was a couple of days ago) will that mean that I can't go ahead this month?

  

Any thoughts or advice gratefully received.

Fiona


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Fiona,

I reckon that day 1 of the surge is a bit mucusy - which usually lasts 2 days then that means that ovulation will probably take place on day 3 days after the surge...but I have read that some transfers are after a scan of the corpus luteum/follicle sack to check that the egg has been released.. so not sure if your clinic does that ... but I also suppose it depends on what day your embies were frozen as to when they get popped back! 

Do you know how many cells they are and on what day they were frozen

Jo - sounds like you've got a few rolls of the dice re-FET - how lovely to have so many chances! Look forward to hearing how it goes tomorrow!! GOOD LUCK xxxxx come on JO'S SNOW BABIES!!! 

I'm now on the 2WW!!  

We went to the clinic today at 11.30am and was incredibly shocked to find that MOPSY had survived the thaw and was looking good - so I got just 1 popped in - which means that if the sticky vibes don't work we still have 2 in the freezer... HURAH!

Just getting myself loaded up with brazil nut, linseed and raspberry shakes, pineapple juice and water - which I did last time - so trying to get positively psyched up with all those growing feelings.

Big hugs to all

xxx
Pingpong


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Fiona - I had my surge on Thursday, but I'm not having FET until tomorrow (Monday). I asked y it was going to take so long for transfer and the nurse said "Thats how long it takes in a normal cycle for the egg to come down the tubes and meet with the little   and then get ready to implant" I'm normally a 28/32 day cycler and I had my surge on day 13. All may not b lost, wait and see what ur clinic says about it. I'll keep my fingers crossed for u that u haven't miss this months cycle.

PingPong - Good and bad news for me. 3 out of the 6 thawed nicely, but that means we can only have this 1 go at FET. So everything is pinned on this cycle working. We can't afford another go at IVF. So  this could b the end of the road for me to give Dan a child of his own. I'm feeling really deflated today.  Good luck on ur 2ww hun. I'll with with u all the way through it.

Flissy - Congrats hun. Have a happy and healthy 8 months.

Suzanne - Good luck for test date (tomorrow ??)

Donna - Time will fly by, and by the time u know it, it will b August. Good luck sweetie.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Whooo hooo!   

Just spoken to the hospital and I didn't miss my surge after all! - it was Saturday!  

So, looks like I am a "go" for Wednesday - need to call back around 6pm to confirm times.

SOOOOooo relieved!  

Thanks very much for your advice.  Pingpong - good luck on your 2ww  and Jo, hope your transfer went well today   

Fiona
x


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Fiona - wow fantastic news! - those dip sticks are rubbish then!! Sorry about my crap knowledge!

How many have you got in the freezer?

All a go for joining the 2WW gang.... 

Jo - how was the transfer - have logged in to see if your 3 beanies made it??

xxxx

Pingpong


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me. I had 2 grade 2's put back in today. Test day 23rd July.  Not feeling too positive because I had grade 1's put in b4 and got a BFN   

More tomorrow, when I'm hopefully feeling better.

Love Jo xxx

Well done Fi, thats 3 of us that can go   together in the 2ww.


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Jo - there are grade 3 embies that make it so....  try to stay positive! Focus on those growing vibes!

Big hugs to all

xx
Pingpong


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello ladies


just found you so sorry for no personals yet but I hope I can join you. I have been blessed beyond all blessings with a wonderful little boy born 7 months ago. He was the result of our second round of ICSI and he started as twins but ended up as one little darling.. Anyway we have 8 frozen blasts and are about to start unmedicated FET.

My hospital, the Lister, told me to have scans from day 10 (I live in South Africa now) and when my lining is over 7.5mm and follicle over 18mm I must have an ovulation trigger jab and then they will put the embies back 7 days later. It seems they are putting mine much later than any of you - any ideas why?? Also my scan on day 10 showed lining was only 5mm and on day 13 it was only 5.6mm so I am a bit worried about that. It is now day 14 and no sign of CM which I get each month when I ovulate so I am guessing I will ovulate late. Have another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed things will have progressed a bit

Hope you are all well, good luck to 2WWers and hello to my fellow cyclers 

Cheers
Louise xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Louise

Welcome to the thread hun. Huge congratulations on ur darling little man, He's georgous.

I'm affraid I can't help u with ur question. I had to have scans and do OPT's and when I got my surge, they put them back 4 days later. I have heard of people having a trigger shot. I guess different clinics do different things.

I hope everything goes well and u can have ur FET as planned. Good luck with ur scan tomorrow.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Jo

thanks for your reply and good luck on the 2WW - can you tell me what your story was this FET - how many defrosted, how many put back and how thick was your womb lining (my current obsession!)  cheers


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

HI LOULACK!

Think we may have been on the ICSI thread together in 2006!

...as I am also rolling the dice again after an incredibly lucky break first time with a gorgeous daughter...

I had FET on Sunday - I had 3 embies - decided only wanted one put back - my clinic has a very good defrosting rate (around 70%) so had one little bean defrosted to see if we could put him back - amazingly that worked...so am rubbing my tummy willing him on...

Re-lining I have a 26 day cycle - and womb was 11.8 on day 10 - was told around 9.0 was the aim - but as you have carried successfully once I think your chances go up anyway - I'm sure your clinic can advise on that...

Look forward to hearing how your can goes... good luck

xxx
Pingpong


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Lou

My cycle's are 28/32 days long. I started with a baseline scan on day 8 (because I had a shorter cycle, after my 1st IVF, BFN), All I was told was the lining was thin and I had 1 follicle. Had to go back for another scan on day 11 (looks like i've gone back to a normal cycle) lining was a little thicker, but not by much. Another scan on day 14, lining was 9mm and follicle was 18mm. Still hadn't had my surge, but i'd been doing my OPT in the morning and asked my nurse would it b ok to do 1 in the afternoon too (I was scared that I'd miss my surge) and she said yes, no problem. I went home and did a test and I got my smiley face (Clearblue digital give u a smiley face when u surge). I rang my clinic and they said, I would b going in for transfer on day 18. 

My embryologist went in on the Sunday to start thawing my little   out and I got 3 that survived out of 6, on the day of transfer (Monday) we only had 2 grade 2's survive (grade 1 been the best), and thats what I got put back in. I didn't have another scan after my day 14, so I'm affraid I don't know what my lining was when transfer took place.

I hope all that makes sense.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

JO and PingPong thanks for your replies, I went for scan today, day 15 and the follicle was 9 x 13mm and lining 6mm so things are moving but slowly, The doc said once the follicle grows the hormones flow and it all will move faster so fingers crossed, I think I do tend to ovulate very late. I also always get mucus for a couple of days first which I have not seen yet - sorry tmi  

ANyway, I hope your 2WW are going well, good luck and lets all stay in touch here 

ps pingpong your little girl looks gorgeous


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, had FET around 3.30pm, now home on sofa where I plan to stay for the next few days.  One 7 cell and one 4 cell (the 4 cell hadn't changed/increased since it was frozen at 4 cells).  Anyway, all went smoothly.  So much so that we were in and out of the hospital in about 20 minutes.  So 2ww commences now - test date 24/7/07.  PUPO    

The really good news was that we'd got the wrong end of the stick/given incomplete information yesterday.  They only defrosted 2 of the 4 yesterday and both survived - which means there are still 2 little embies    waiting for us if we should need them .....

Thanks so much for your advice and support over the weekend - all a panic about nothing!!  

Love to all and much     and   to jo jo and ping pong.

Fiona
x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done Fiona. Thats quite a few on this thread that are PUPO. Your testing the day after me  

Good luck every1


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Great news Fiona congrats and lets hope you dont need the other 2 frosties for a while!

Jo Jo how is the 2WW going?


I have another scan tomorrow so praying my womb and follicles are behaving themselves

love to all
Louise xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Fiona - good news re-your back-ups... good luck!!!

Does anyone know if you can have back to back monthly FET?? Sorry just planning in the next one as a sort of back-up plan!!!

xxx
Pingpong


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Hope you don't mind if I join you all?

I am a bit behind everyone I think as my AF is not due for another 12 days  .  The wait is sooo frustrating I just want to get started now.

jo jo 70, scots fi and ping pong - wishing you lots of luck   and  on the 2ww.

loulack - I am at the Lister as well, they have told me that I will need a trigger shot too.  I am not too sure about scans at the moment as they have told me my first one is from about 3 days after AF begins then they take it from there.

Wishing    to everyone.

Didsy xx


----------



## synky (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi there.

This is my first post, I've been lurking for a while now, but since things have started I wanted to join in.

Yesterday I had my EC, they got 24. I was really upset because this meant I couldn't have my transfer tomorrow as planned. It also meant that I will have to have FET, which is a bit scary since I haven't done any research on it.

Had the phonecall today and I have 16 embryos frozen. Guess DH's little guys were raring to go, they just had a travelling problem (we're doing ICSI). 

I am to expect AF in two weeks, then the next time she visits I am to call on day 1. From that they schedule blood tests from day 14 onwards (I have a 35 day cycle) everyday until my hormones are at a suitable level. Then they schedule ET a couple of days after.

I guess I am worrying about the thawing process destroying them, them being sleepy and not as keen to implant.

Any words of wisdom?

Thanks.


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Didsy - try to keep yourself busy! - time doesn't fly so fast when your waiting for treatment to start hey? Look forward to you joining us...

Synky  - wow 24 - what a huge number of eggs! You must be exhausted producing that many!
Feet up?

Re-defrosting worries - find out from your clinic what their thawing rate is like....my clinic has a 70% defrost percentage so put that one worry to rest...

Also do a bit of research into blastocyst FET (blasts happen after 5/6 days of the embie being cultured) - as I have heard that if you have lots of embies to work with it has slightly higher results as they can really put the best ones in (although my clinic don't offer that).

Implantation is a bit of a freaky hit or miss affair - I'm in my 2nd 2WW as I'm lucky to have struck it lucky first time with ICSI 2 years ago. Implantation occurs between 3-10 days after embies transfer (depending on when they were frozen - day 2/3/4/4/6 etc...) .

I had a strong sense of implantation last time but this time it feels like the embie has slightly faded away and not snuggled in (...I of course don't have as much stress and pressure on me as I'm incredibly lucky enough to already have a child) - the FET stats are not as high as live embryo transfer but they all have a chance!... my friend had 2 attempts at ICSI then fell pregnant when she did FET not thinking it would work so you just have to roll your dice!

We plan to have the next 2 implanted as soon as we can - so maybe we'll endure a 2WW together...

Hope everyone is coping ok out there - all gone quiet?  Jo Jo....Fiona....Louise

xxxx
Pingpong


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey ladies, no time for personals i am afraid as frantically packing for our trip to UK tomorrow... we were going Sunday but all change and now going tomorrow! As for my cycle I went for a scan this morning and it was all looking much better, womb now 9mm and follicles 17mm so I have had a real surge. Had to rush around pharmacies today getting the drugs I need and now have to do my trigger injection in the Virgin lounge tomorrow night!!! Embryo transfer will be Friday 20th so fingers crossed


Just one thing though pingpong I also had a Strong implantation sensation with Cameron, in fact I was sure I could feel it and from that day said to DP I am sure I am pregnant!! I hope you are just more relaxed this time and taht is why you have not felt it again.

Lots of love all and good luck
Louise xxx.


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello all  

Well, all fine and nothing to report here.  Continuing to take it easy with feet up on the sofa (with the exception of last night when I went to see Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - it was fabby!

Pingpong - as I understand it the benefit of having a natural (as opposed to medicated) FET is that you can go back to back with transfers if you want.  Hope you're doing ok on the 2ww.  Also, not everyone has implantation pains (says me, who's never been pregnant!), so I wouldn't lose hope just yet!    

Louise - I dare say you won't see this message if you are now en route to the UK.  Hope the journey goes well and your trigger isn't too stressful in the departure lounge!

Synky - try not to worry about having to go down the FET route.  A couple of the clinics around here now have a better success rate with FET than with the fresh cycles.  Also, don't worry if your period doesn't turn up exactly on time this month.  I was really very regular before our 1st ICSI (27/28 days), but it took 39 days for it to arrive following the failed tx (it isn't a "real" period - it's a "post-tx bleed")

Jo - hope your 2ww is ok   

Welcome Didsy! - hope all goes smoothly for you and that your period turns up on time.  

OK, not much else to report, so I'm off to watch more TV.... (yawn).... 

Fiona
x


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there we are now in UK after a 24 hour journey!! It was a tough journey and lots of sitting at airports but Cameron was good as gold so we were very proud of him. It was quite amusing popping into the toilets to do the trigger very funny.

JoJo, ping pong, Fiona I hope the 2WW is going well

Pingpong how are you feeling? When do you test?

Hi Didsy my fellow Lister girl how is the wait for the dreaded AF going? Hope she shows her face soon

Synky so sorry to hear that you could not have your regular cycle due to so many eggs but great news you had such a bumper crop of forsties!! What stage and quality are they? Have they told you when you can have FET? I hope you are drinking lots of water after all those eggs 

Off to Lister today to get my gestone got to start those dreaded jabs again today - joy! Looks like transfer will be this Friday so it is getting exciting :->


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

It looks like we all disappeared   I hope every1 is doing well.

My news is that I did a hpt last night (just a few days early) and I got a    I'm really excited but a little bit nervous, because I've had 2 m/c's. I'm still knicker checking  . I rang my clinic and still have to continue with the Cyclogest. And they told me that I'm 3 weeks and 4 days pregnant   I have a 6 week scan on the 9th August.

I'm going on holiday from tomorrow, so I won't be back on here until next week.

Good luck to every1.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

JoJo that is fantastic news well done you - hooray!!! I am sure you will be fine just stay relaxed and bond with that little bubba - how exciting!!

I had my transfer today, they defrosted 3 blasts and 2 survived so nmow on the dreaded 10day wait - shorter for blasts! We have been so busy travelling around and heading to a wedding and camerons christening this weekend that i feel a bit guilty and worried as last time with cameron i just really rested. So fingers crossed!!

love to all 
Louise


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Jojo - A huge congratulations on your  .

Loulack - good luck on your 2ww, sending you    

Scots Fi - wishing you lots of luck for a  , your almost at the end of your 2ww now!

Not much going on with me.  Thought AF started yesterday but today nothing   so had to cancel my scan on Monday  .  Saw my accupunturist and she worked on getting my AF started! Any day now... 

Didsy xx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jo,
That is truly fantastic news, I'll keep everything crossed for you and with any luck this will be your time to join all the other successful girls with their gorgeous babies born by FET's.
Wrap yourself in cotton wool, and have a restful holiday. Well done!!!!
Love Suzanne xxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

....sorry will have to wait for my BFP - as early AF!

.....am doing a back-to-back though (thanks for telling me about that Fiona!) so will phone clinic to go again in 2 weeks time for my last 2 snowbabies....

Jo - congratulations on your   Good luck with the next 9-ish months!

Oh can I ask - have you all been taking cyclogest as part of Nat FET I wasn't given any??

xxx

Pingpong


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Thank u for all ur well wishes. Its still sinking in  

PingPong - I am still taking cyclogest, 1 a day. I started the dreaded bum bullets a couple of days b4 E/T and I've been told that I could b taking it until I'm 10 weeks. I'm so sorry about ur BFN. fingers crossed for next time. I think I would have gone for a back to back cycle. 

See u all when I get back.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi pingpong,
I'm so sorry that you got a BFN. I recently had the same so i can only sympathise and say i know how disappointed you feel. I felt really fed up(to say the least!) for a few days but when my AF finished i picked up, i was so convinced i was going to get a BFP! i was shaking when i did my test to find it was negative was a real blow. All the ladies getting BFP's gives me a little bit more hope of maybe our last 3 embryos working.
With me i like to know what my next plan of action will be so at the moment i am looking into natural IVF with a clinic in London, i was really ill with OHSS so i can't see myself doing a stimulated cycle again i would be so scared to do it.  The info i have read so far on natural IVF I'm impressed  with so I'm going to research it. 
sending you lots of hugs, have you anymore frozen embryos?
Suzanne xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Jo, thanks for your info on the cyclogest - gad you'll be glad to see the back of those! scuse the pun!

Suzanne - I have just 2 frosties left but am feeling quite upbeat about them....and it working... eventually.... 

....for the first 4 days after this FET my body went beserk with the old "I'm pregnant hormones" kicking in and I had a mild euphoria you get .....not surprisingly was a bit of a plumet of emotion & hormones after the embie didn't embed - but still a few toys left.

I suffered from mild OHSS 1st time around - and even that was terrifying so can't imagine how scared you were....


lol

Pingpong


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi girls, can I join you here?  I'm having a natural fet next cycle, hoping for et around the 16th August.  I'll be back on when af arrives.  I'll know then when my first scan will be.  Good luck to you all.  We'll all get what we want in the end.  It just takes some of us longer to get to that final destination.

  

Bethan. xx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Morning ladies

Hope you're all well.

Pingpong - so sorry to read about your negative result  . Glad to hear you have plans to try again soon though    for that.

Jo Jo - CONGRATULATIONS - that's wonderful news!!! Really delighted for you.

Louise - keeping my fingers crossed for you on your 10dw   

Trish - I can't tell you about sticky tubes or PCOS I'm afraid, but I can say that I wasn't given any medication at all with my natural FET - no pessaries or anything. If however your friend is unhappy with the protocol adopted at her clinic she should speak to them to see if there is anything they can do differently next time that might improve her chances?

So, our news, well, I've done 4 HPTs over the weekend - and......... am completely shell-shocked to say the least........ they are all positive?? Really cannot believe it. Total total shock!!

The only reason I tested early was just to confirm what I suspected to be true - that it would be negative. I was meeting up with a few friends on Friday night and planning to have a few drinks (to drown my sorrows so to speak). Just thought, "well, I'm certain it's not worked, but just to be sure" and you could have knocked me down with a feather when that second line appeared (then the crosses, when I went to buy different brand cos I didn't believe the first ones  ) This is what we've been waiting for for so long - and of course we're absolutely delighted - but really can't wait for appt at clinic tomorrow - I need one of the nurses to tell me that it's all ok..... Sorry I'm such a weirdo  - really am delighted  - I just know there's still such a long way to go....... (I can now sympathise with some of the cautious responses I've seen around here when people get positive test result).

Be back soon.....

Love, luck and best wishes to you all   

Fiona
x

[/quote]


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Fiona - A huge congratulations on your   I am so happy for you.  It gives me so much hope that it might work for me  

Bethan - Hi there.  I am in the same boat as you, still waiting for the old   to show up to start FET.  Lots of luck for a BFP   

Pingpong - sorry on your BFN  

I am getting frustrated now as I am around 5 days late and am beginning to think it will never show up  .  I started spotting on Friday but that has stopped the past couple of days. I have also had a persistant headache for the past couple of days, I never suffer from headaches so its all getting me a bit down  .  I did do a test this morning just to be sure but that was a bit of wishful thinking!

Didsy xx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Wow, I've got back from Holiday to see 2 lovely BFPs for Jo and Fiona. Huge congratulations and wish you both a healthy and happy 9 months.

Pingpong - sorry about your BFN. Sticky vibes for next time.

Louise - your wait must almost be over, lots of luck.

Didsy and Bethan - I'm joining you in waiting for AF. It never appears when you want it to does it? I used to have a 28 day cycle until I started all this IVF malarky, now it's all over the place! It took 6 weeks to arrive after my last mc and I'm now on day 32. I went to a body conditioning class today to see if that will bring things along. Like you Didsy I did a 'wishful thinking' test yesterday. I've spent a small fortune on those in the past few years!. Your wedding photo is beautiful by the way, congratulations.

Take care

Donna
x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna - I am so sorry about your mc   wishing you lots of luck on your FET   hope the old   turns up soon.  I know what you mean about IVF messing up your cycle.  I used to have a 28 day cycle now its a guess when it turns up and I get a lot of spotting now (sorry TMI).

Well after my moaning post yesterday it did the trick as AF started later that evening YIPPEE!  I have my first scan on Thursday  . A couple more weeks and my snow babies are coming home  

Didsy xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello ladies

Sorry for absence but we have been very busy visiting friends and family, dodging the floods! And having camerons christening. Nothing like taking it easy on the 2WW!!! Anyway I have 4 more days as test this Sunday, not really feeling that positive as I do not have the sore boobs or veins on my boobs that I had with Cameron but hey ho we shall see. The transfer went well, they defrosted 3 to get 2 and they said they were lovely quality I am on steroids and gemstone, bum is black and blue, so guess we just have to wait and see.

Didsy glad your AF has started and you are ready to get going, good luck

Pingpong I am soooo sorry for your with the BFN but glad you are feeling positive about your remaining frosties? When will you cycle again? 

Hi Bethan, welcome and hope your AF arrives soon so you can get started

Fiona what fantastic news you are pregnant!!! Wow wow wow good luck with test at the hospital  I know what you mean about being cautious I am afraid that when I was pregnant with Cameron I found it hard to really relax and celebrate until I had him in my arms! I am sure you will be fine though, well done you

Donna I hope your AF arrives soon and am so sorry to hear you went through such an awful miscarriage I hope you are ok and will be successful now


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Evening girls  

Can I join you please?  I'm just about to embark on my 2nd natural FET if my 2 remaining frosties survive.  Looking forward to chatting and getting to know you.  

good night girls

Lynn xxxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Lynn,

you and I have been having tx at the same time.  I remember you from Feb.  Sorry to hear about the early miscarriage.  Let's keep our fingers crossed it works for us both this time round.  3rd time lucky...

Bethan xx


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Bethan

I remember you too honey from Feb.  Let's hope this is our 3rd time lucky.   

Lynn xx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Hello girls

Loulack - good luck for your test on Sunday. Looking for symptoms drives you mad doesn't it? When I was pregnant the first time with my son who was sadly stillborn I had sore boobs like you had with Cameron. I also starting to need a wee a couple of times a night and the same thing happened with my next pregnancy which I miscarried at 9 weeks. The last time I was pregnant I didn't have any symptoms at all until I was 7 weeks and I was pregnant with twins. I was so convinced that I wasn't pregnant that I was searching adoption websites all day long. I drove my husband mad. It just goes to show that you can't rely on symptoms or being symptomless so try not to worry. I doubt very much that I'll take my own advice though, I'll be a nervous wreck again! 

Didsy - It seems that having a bit of a moan on this thread brings on AF. It arrived last night. I had a blood test today and I've got a scan on Thursday so we're at the same stage. 

Take care

Donna
x


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Donna thanks for your note and glad your AF has arrived adn you can get going again. I cannot believe the terrible journey you have had so far and really pray this is your time you deserve it that is for sure.

Well I tested a couple of days early and had BFN then tested this am and had BFP!! Still dont feel pregnant so desperately worried it may just be chemical pregnancy but hopefuilly not. We will get bloods done tomorrow and see what the levels are. Certainly not counting any chickens yet but absolutely thrilled and excited.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quickie

Huge congrats on ur BFP Lou. I still don't feel pregnant either. I'm just worrying about m/c again.

will b back later

Love Jo xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

loulack - CONGRATULATIONS!!  Never test early   it sounds like you just did not have enough hcg the other day but definitely sounds like a  .  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Donna - How are things going with you?  When is your next scan?

Bethan & Lynn - Has the old   turned up yet?

Jo jo - have you had regular bloods done as this would reassure you to see the levels rising  

My first scan went well, everything as it should be.  My next scan is this Thursday which is cd10 so hoping for E/T around 8th August.  I have got reflexology this afternoon which I am looking forward to as I loved my feet being massaged  . We are getting a good run of   on this thread which is fantastic gives me such PMA that it will work for me too  

Didsy xx


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to drop and introduce myself as have been following this tread for a few weeks now and am just thinking about dipping my toe back in the water again.  I have 3 frosties at blastocyst left from my cycle where I was so lucky and conceived my wonderful little boy James.

Congrats to all on your   its so heartening to hear all this positive news.  

Loulack I think I cycled with you on your first attempt as I remember you from the Lister thread. Many congrats on little Cameron and on your   .  Its great to see the Lister are still getting good results.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Jo


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all hope you are well.Thanks Didsy you are right testing early is silly - my mistake! Had my bloods done today and they were 104 which is apparently good, will go again Wedns to check they are doubling

Jo70 good to see you and congrats on your little one as well, good to see someone else is as mad as me to go again so soon! Good luck


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Jo70 - I live in Bournemouth too.  Have you met up with everyone in Westbourne yet?  I keep meaning to but always end up at the Lister which for us is a whole day travelling there and back.  We normally book our appts around 8.30am so we travel up around 6am to miss all the traffic and stop off at Harrods on the way home to pick up a big fat cream cake  

Loulack - I didn't realise you were at the Lister too.  Maybe the Lister will be good for me this time  

Didsy xx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Hello everyone

Didsy - I've got a scan tomorrow as well. I'll be CD 9 so only a day behind you. I'm also having another blood test to see how my NK cells are doing. I hope they haven't expanded their army since my last treatment!! I'm going for acupuncture at the Zita West clinic afterwards which I don't particularly enjoy but I did it during my last treatment and that worked so I want to do all the same things again. I've only got 2 blast frosties so I'm nervous about them not surviving the thaw. Do they put them back at ovulation time or 5 days later as they are 5 days old already? I assumed they'd put them back 5 days after ovulation which would be around the 12th/13th for me but you're saying that ET will be around the 8th. I haven't asked my clinic any questions about ET yet.  

Loulack - Congratulations. Your levels are lovely and high. Lots of doubling vibes for you today.

Hope everyone else is well

Donna
x


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Disdy

Thats a coincidence you that are from Bournemouth and using the Lister too.  I think they are wonderful and I am sure without them I never would have got anywhere. So I really hope they can work there magic with you too. I like the idea of a cream cake in Harrods I might have to insist on that next time. Also have you tried acupuncture I know a really good lady I could recommend who treated me and also has had a good success rate with people on fertility treatment.  Good luck with you transfer I hope all goes well.  Will have my fingers crossed for you.

No I haven't meet up with the group in Westbourne, I think the thread started after I had my Little boy. I am so busy with him and his hectic social life that I haven't had too much time to even go on to this site! Would love to hear how you are getting on so keep in touch.

Loulack-  Glad your levels are good. I though i was quick thinking about another one now but you beat me there!  I think by the time i get around to it may be more like Jan as have a holiday in Oct and have a few commitments in Nov and really don't want the result hanging over me at Christmas again.  Even though it was good news I tested on Christmas eve couldn't even think about it I knew the result.  Luckily it made our Christmas wonderful but just don't fancy that again. We are thinking of going for an app about October time so at least I can have my NKC checked and see if i need IVIG 's and steroids again.

Anyway We are off camping to cornwall for the week so hope this weather lasts and will be in touch with you all when I get back.

Jo


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna - as far as I am aware once you ovulate they give you the trigger injection then you have your transfer 36 hours later as this tracks your normal cycle when your own egg is released naturally. I was a bit surprised as I have been told I don't need any blood tests but I guess they know what their doing! I think they are a day out on my cycle as I started AF last Monday evening so they are saying cd1 was Tuesday.

Jo -  I am having accupunture, I see Jackie Whitmore in Westbourne, MrsHope recommended her, lovely lady.  I have had 2 sessions already and she is coming over to my home for accupuncture before and after ET.  Sadly I got a BFN with a grade 1 blast at the Lister last time so I am trying everything possible this time, including brazil nuts yuk!  I have also had a couple of sessions of reflexology.  Between both of them I now feel very confident of a BFP this time.

My best friend came over yesterday with her 10 week old baby, has has just starting smiling ... so beautiful.  Can't wait for it to be my turn  .  DH 14 yr old son is staying with us for a week so at least my time is going quickly.  We have talked DH son into getting up at 5am tomorrow to go to London for my appt by bribing him taking him to his favourite restaurant for lunch!   Oh and stopping off at Harrods again as now my friend wants me to bring her a cake back!  

Didsy x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

you all seem positive and having good things to say.  Let's hope it continues and we can be celebrating some BFPs.    My AF arrived on Monday so it's the big countdown for us now... scan is on Thursday 9th (day 11).  Hoping for ET around the 14th or 15th August.  Good luck to you all and sending    .


Bethan xx


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Didsy - I went to Jackie too for acupuncture.  She is so Lovely a real sweetie and makes you feel so relaxed.  I  think I was her first patient that went to Lister and i know someone else she was treating that she recommended to go there and just had a baby too.  So they do seem to have a winning combination so keeping everything crossed for you.  I will definitely be going back to her when I have my next  go.  Say Jo said Hello next time you go I think she has a photo of James up on her wall too. 

Will look forward to hearing all your news when I get back from hols.  

Jo


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey there hope you are all well, thought I would update you on my news which is less exciting today as my HCG levels are not rising as they should be ! Started at 104 and only 150 today 2 days later so bit depressed about that and dont feel pregnant at all. Back for more bloods Friday - fingers crossed though


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Loulack,

stay positive and rest lots.  Wishing you  .  Take care of yourself.

Bethan xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna - I stand corrected, as they are blasts they go back 5 days after ovulation.  Means I have to wait even longer now  .  How did you get on today?


Loulack - Hope your bloods come back nice and strong tomorrow  

I had my second scan it looks like I am just about to ovulate as my egg is 14mm so I am back in on Saturday for my next scan and trigger shot.

Didsy x


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Didsy - my clinic must do things slightly different to yours. There was no mention of doing a trigger shot. The scan showed that it may be quite a while before I ovulate (my cycle is longer than 28 days at the moment). I've got to start doing ovulation sticks on Saturday. When I get the surge I'm to go in for a scan and then I will have blood tests every day to check my progesterone levels. I was told that the embryos will be put back about a week after the surge which I suppose would be about 5 days after ovulation. I imagine my ET will be some time the week of the 13th which is what I originally thought. 

I'm a bit worried that I've been feeling a bit unwell today. Stomach upset and just not feeling myself. I'm never ill which I put down to having raised NK cells. I've just read the book 'is your body baby friendly' which is all about the immune system and from what I can gather from it it might mean that my NK cell count Will rise to fight the infection. That's all I need!! Of course it could mean that my NK cell count has lowered which is why I feel ill which would be a positive thing. Oh I don't know, the book has probably made me paranoid. I had a NK cell blood test done today, it takes about a week for the results so we'll see what's happened then...

Loulack - good luck with your bloods tomorrow.

Donna
x


----------



## jag69 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Just thought I'd say hello, this is my first post on here I usually go on the babycenter one.

I am on my 3rd natural FET (2nd BFP but mc at 6 weeks), day 2 of my 2ww. I'm at the liverpool womens hospital. With me I didn't have any scans before my ET, just did ovulation tests and rang with the surge day and 3 days later they did the ET. Weird how hospitals differ.

Look forward to chatting to you guys, anyone else on 2ww?

LOL
Jackie xxxxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, not great news from me I am afraid, I had a third blood test today and HCG had only gone up to 217 which was a 33% increase from 2 days ago. Doctors said it is possible that it corrects itself but very unlikely so I have to go back towards the end of next week for scan and blood test and decide if I have miscarried or if I need a D&C or if I have an ectopic!! It is amazing however much I promised myself I would be cool this time and not get all upset as we are so lucky to have Cameron I am still really upset. It brought back to me how all consuming and emotional the whole fertility treatment is and actually left me thinking maybe I will just stop at 1 and not put myself through it.... anyway we shall see but feel pretty low right now xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Loulack - sorry to hear your news...   ...I hope the prognosis improves by the end of the week!... if not it wouldn't have been a viable baby so it's just your clever body realising this and not putting you through worse trauma at a later stage... you somehow will bounce back.... Big  HUGs

Hi Jackie - we had a similar FET - mine also going back on day 3 with 2 day old embies - I'm on day 4 of my 2WW - I've just done a back-to-back FET - we only had one put back last time... with no joy.
We can be 2WW go mad buddies!

Donna - talk to your clinic re-feeling a bit poorly and get those vits into yourself!... if you're feeling really rubbish can you delay and try again next month??


Good luck to all those snowbabies in waiting...

xxx
Pingpong


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Loulack - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself.

Jackie and Pingpong - Hope your 2WW is going OK. 

Didsy - How are you doing? Have you had your surge yet?

I feel fine now, my stomach upset only lasted a couple of days and I'm always full of vitamins and lots of healthy food so just waiting for the surge on my OPKs and the results from my NKcell test now. I had a detox body mask yesterday so feeling all cleansed and ready for embryos.

Bye for now

Donna

x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna - good to hear you are feeling better. Hope your nk results come back ok. Any day now for your surge   I know what you mean about vitamins and healthy eating, I have never eaten so many vegetables and brazil nuts!

loulack - sending you hugs  

Pingpong & Jackie - sending you  on your 2ww

Bethan - good luck with your scan  

Had my second scan last Saturday and was given the choice of waiting for ovulation to occur naturally (which was in a day or so) or have the trigger shot which brings it on.  I went for the latter as I was told their is no pros or cons on either.  So all going to plan and I am booked in for e/t on Saturday. I have got accupunture lined up for Friday and Monday.

DH has booked us into the Savoy for the weekend so I am very excited, thought we'd make a weekend of it rather than it just being about tx it also means I don't have to get up at 5am on Saturday  

 and    to everyone.

Didsy xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, not up to personals just yet do to ongoing HCG saga !!! Went for another blood test and my levels have risen to 727!! Still way too low for this stage of the game (5 weeks 2 days pregnant) but strangely going up at quite a good rate now - they were 217 four days ago so gone up over 80% each 2 days since then.. they say may still be ectopic or could just stop or could keep going!!! Have to have a scan at the end of the week to see if they can detect anything - really hope it is not ectopic as I am meant to go to my parents in Jersey next Tuesday!! I hope you are all well, will do some personals soon I promise xx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Loulack - I'm sorry to hear you're being messed around with your HCG levels. Do you know anymore yet?

Didsy - What a fab idea to have a romantic weekend when having your frosties put back. Have a lovely time and lots of luck for ET.

I had my surge today so have a scan and blood test tomorrow.

Hope those of you on your 2WW are hanging in there.

Bye for now

Donna

x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Bad news for us i'm afraid.  I had my surge today so the embryos would be due to go back in on Monday.  This would mean they need to thaw them on Sunday and unfortunately the clinic is closed.  We're devastated.    Off to travel agents to book a holiday.  We need it.  Wishing you all lots of luck.  

Bethan xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Bethan - that's terribly bad luck! ...am really sorry that the clinic wouldn't help you out on Sunday - I nearly had the same problem but fortunately there were enough of us to emotionally blackmail into them opening.

enjoy your hols

xxx

pingpong


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Bethan - I am sorry you were not able to go ahead with FET this month  . Hope you have a lovely holiday.

Well I had ET yesterday both my grade 1 blasts survived the thaw and were perfect.  All went ok until they tried to remove the clamp it wouldn't release properly so having it removed was extremely painful   I was pretty much screaming.  The doctor felt awful about it  .  Anyway.. he is very confident I should achieve a BFP this time   

Good luck to all on their 2ww.

Didsy xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

HI all so for my absence but we travelled to some more family and had no internet access for a while and can only hop on for a second now...  Had bloods and scan on Thursday and bloods gone up to 1300 and scan showed a small sac so we are still in the game!! FIngers crossed.... hope you are well xx I will post more when in Jersey later this week


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Loulack keep    hon.. Thinking of you.  I will be going through the same in December your boy is almost the same age as my Lewis- 

All the very best - Sending positive vibes your way     Things are looking much better from what you have said in your last mail  

Love YodaXX

Good Luck to everyone XX  

Bathan sorry you coulddnt go ahead this month... hope the wait will be worth it


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi girls can i join x im hoping to go nat FET sept 07 only prop my cycle very inregular.. but my lovely consultant said he will monter me dailey so we can catch when i surge x
only prob still havent come on my AF yet this month and so bit concerned that i wont be able to have fet sept more like oct xx i have 3 frozen blato 1 grade 1 1 grade 2 1 grade 3 hope thry survive the defrosting process ...has any1 else had inregular periouds but gone nat fet ?

ladyleanne


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Hello all

Bethan - sorry that you've got to wait another month. Hope you have a lovely, restful holiday.

Didsy - The clamp removal sounds awful. Hope you're OK and those frosties are snuggling in nicely. Hope you've got your feet up.

Loulack - You're on a bumpy rollercoaster. Sounds like things are going well now though.  

Ladyleanne - Welcome to the thread. How irregular are your cycles. I would call mine irregular, the last cycle was 5 weeks and the one before that was 6 weeks but I managed to catch my surge so all is going well so far for a natural FET.

You may have noticed that I've changed my user name. I didn't like having my whole name on show so I have a little mystery about me now. I had another scan and blood test today. My lining is looking good. Just waiting for the results of the blood test to see how my progesterone is doing. All being well frosties should be put on board on Thursday. 

Donna
x


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Donna - I've blown you a few bubbles as you don't have nearly enough!!!... Good luck with the tests hope you can get your snowbabies on board this week!... how are you finding the ARGC - is it as good as they say??

Didsy - oahhhh you must be a bit sore!... happy embedding to your embies... 

Ladyleanne - sorry can't help you with cycles as mine is boring. Welcome to the thread...!

xxxx
Pingpong


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

pingpong - sorry it was a BFN for you hun   lots of luck for your next cycle.  I do like your ticker fuzzyhead  

Donna - lots of luck for ET Thursday not long now!!  

Ladyleanne - hello and welcome.  Can't help with irregular cycles as mine was all ok give or take a couple of days. Hope your AF turns up for you soon so you can do FET in September  

As for me I am on the usual ups and downs of the 2ww.  One minute I am convinced I am pregnant then I think its all over, got horrible AF type cramps going on.  DH asked me to do a couple of things for him today but I can't concentrate on anything  .  Stuck a dvd on to try and take my mind off things as all this bad weather is messing up with sky tv    Its DH 40th birthday next week so hoping I can give him a great birthday present  

Didsy x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

dikia...good luck with the 2ww its horiable isent it ...i pertened i was pg that way it was fun to keep pating my belly and talking to the embryos  lol

2 grade 1 thats great ..hope they have hatched and doing there thing...how many did you have frozon to use?

are you aloud to test 10 days past transfer with blasto.....my clinic say as long as you use clearblue should show up yhen ..when are you testingxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

ladyleanne - I had 3 blasts in total frozen from last IVF.  2 were grade 1 and 1 was grade 2 which is still a frostie as I didn't need it this time.  Both my blasts survived the thaw thankfully.  My clinic (Lister) told me to test on Monday so its 14 days from ec and 9 days from et but every clinic is different.


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Pingpong - thank you for my bubbles. I'm gradually learning a few techy things from this board. I haven't managed to sort out my counter box though  I feel in very safe hands with the ARGC. They are very thorough but you need to have alot of time to cycle there not to mention the £££££  So sorry about your bfn. Are you planning to cycle again?

Didsy - hope your 2ww is passing quickly although I know it won't be. Are you keeping busy to pass the time or are you resting?

Well, after going for bloods today, I've cleaned my kitchen and done a big supermarket shop. I'm pooped now but I can now completely relax after ET tomorrow. The anxiety of waiting to find out if our frosties have thawed OK is a million times worse than waiting for Father Christmas!

Hello to everyone else

Donna
x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna - hope everything goes well for ET tomorrow  

loulack - hope your bloods are rising nicely and your little bump is growing  

I have been resting up a bit as I have felt quite crampy   its flared up my endo a bit and I have not suffered with that for 18 months.

Didsy x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

didsy..i got told wen your pg your endo becomes worse so hopefully that meens your embryos implanted xx

lods luv leanne


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Didsy - not long now until you test   

I've got my 2 blasts on board. Unfortunately they didn't survive the thaw completely intact. One lost 50% of it's cells and was described as OK, the other was described as 'deteriorated but we can give it a go' so we did. I'm feeling kind of resigned to having a bad outcome again. I know I should have pma but it's so difficult when so much has gone wrong before. I'm testing bank holiday Sunday and it was exactly the same time last year that I tested and got a bfn  I hope it's not a bad omen 

I'm now lolling on the sofa and that's all I intend to do for the whole weekend 

Hope you are all OK 

Donna
x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna hun   its such a difficult and stressful time.  Its easy to say keep PMA but none of us do really!  How have I got through this past week, said a prayer each day (not that Im religious), and been kind and gentle to myself as much as possible in the hope that at the end of it we get a  

Wishing you lots of luck    come on blasts do your stuff!   

Well I have been constantly knicker checking as it all went wrong for me this day last time.  I woke up at 5am knicker checking today  .  All ok so far but I am scared stiff every time I go to the toilet and my stomach churns  .  My husband is 40 next Thursday so it would be fantastic to give him the best present ever   

Love and babydust to everyone.

Didsy xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Woke up at 5am this morning and decided to do a test   I used a normal clearblue test and got a faint positive (after dragging DH out of bed to help me decide  ).

After some brekkie I went back to sleep for a bit, woke up at 9am and decided to do another test  .  I used a clearblue digital test and it pretty much come up straight away  

Its early days and I wont believe it until my official test day Monday    

Didsy xx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

What fantastic news. Looks like your dh is going to have a fab 40th birthday. Are you doing anything special for him?

Take care of yourself and bubba or bubbas 

love

Donna
xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna - I have planned a special day for DH with his kids as that is what means most to him.  He doesn't get to see them very often even with school holidays only his youngest (15) comes to visit once a month even though the older two have cars which DH pays for  .  I had to ask his kids to get their dad a present this year for his birthday as last christmas they didn't even get him a christmas card it was so upsetting for him   

I hope our little one(s) are here to stay as I can't wait to help make home made cards for their daddy.

Didsy x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

didsy im so happy for you hun    on your   hun xx well done wat a lovely present for your hub hun xx

donna i wish u the best of luck hun xxx

dkia i hope the stick 4 u hun dont worry some ladies get a positive with 4 cells embryos how many cells did urs have xx

lods luv les


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Didsy- Just managed to log on after lovely hols and saw your result, what fantastic news.  You must be over the moon.  Looks like Jackie ans the Lister are a winning combination as you are the third person I know who has got pregnant from them. I know when I did my test I couldn't believe it especially as I has no symptoms at all.  In fact I had a very easy pregnancy and didn't have any sickness or problems at all.  So took ages for it to sink in.  Just relax now and enjoy every single moment. Have a wonderful day with your hubby too.  What an amazing birthday present. 

Hi to everyone else will catch up properly when I have a bit more time as still getting through my washing and ironing from hols which is even harder with an 11 month old who has a fascination with both the washing machine and the tumble dryer!

Jo


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Well looks like it might not have been so lucky.  I have been suffering with really bad period pains like my endo, so painful I have needed pain killers.  Just spoken to clinic and my consultant has said he thinks my body is either trying to miscarry or its ectopic.  It never rains but it pours   I will know more tomorrow when I have a blood test.

Didsy


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Oh Didsy I hope the pains aren't the bad news you're expecting  
  for your blood test tomorrow. 

Take care

Donna
xx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

didsy sorry hun xx hope it corects its self...r u going to clinic...i think u need 2 xxxx


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Evening ladies

Hope I can join you?  I'm currently having bloods taken at my clinic to detect my surge and then for transfer (hopefully) a few days later.  Going back on Wed for more bloods.  

Looking forward to getting to know you.  

Didsy -    .  Good luck for your blood test tomorrow.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

DH booked me an appt with a GP at the Nuffield who managed to get me in with the top IVF specialist at Bournemouth hospital straight away.  He didn't understand why the clinic told me that as its not the case at all!  You can't detect a ectopic at this stage and I am showing no signs of miscarriage.  

He did a scan and I have a cyst on my ovary which might be causing the problems but other than that he said to expect all sorts of pain to start with as my body is changing so much.  So as far as he is concerned I have a perfectly normal pregnancy    

The Dr in Bournemouth is taking over my care for me now and will be doing my follow up scans.  Lovely chap who completely put my mind at rest.

Lynne - Hope you get your surge soon so you can crack on with ET its frustrating waiting isn't it!  

Didsy x


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Fewwweeeee Didsy, I'm sooo pleased that your consultant was wrong. I can't believe he/she put you through all that worry. Did you have a blood test yesterday? With my clinic I don't do a home pregnancy test I go in for a blood test. If the result is positive I go back every other day for blood tests until 6 weeks when they do the scan. Although it's very time consuming I prefer doing it that way so I know if the levels are rising. 

Hi Lynne, hope that surge comes soon.

Ladyleanne - my frosties were blasts so they had lots of cells but the OK one had lost 50% of it's cells and the other one had lost more than 50% so I'm not too hopefull. I'm trying to find the balance between being optimistic and realistic. It's not easy.

No symptoms to report of except for lack of sleep due to anxiety. Although I am needing to go to the loo in the night which is what happened in my other pregnancies. I'm putting it down to having to drink 3 litres of water a day (my clinic recommends it plus a litre of milk) and being awake most of the night 

We'll see, 5 more unsleeps to go 

hope you are all well

Donna
x


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

Donna - Oh, it's not easy is it striking that balance between being realistic and optimistic. Won't be long now.        Best of luck to you.  

Didsy - What a roller coaster it has been for you, I'm so pleased for you.  Good luck.   

At work just now, speak soon ladies

Lynn xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Donna - Keep PMA hun   you still have really good embies on board   wow 3 litres thats a lot of water plus 1 litre of milk!

I haven't had bloods done yet my clinic say to do a hpt.  I am of course very anxious and I appreciate they are busy but to not call me back in 7 hours when I was in pain and scared then to come up with that diagnosis from a 2 second phone call just to be told to get a blood test done somewhere  .  My Dr in Bournemouth said if I wait until Friday for a blood test it will be more conclusive as hopefully we will see a big rise in levels.  He said if I wanted bloods done yesterday I could of but he said there is no question you are pregnant and so far there is no need for concern.   

My milk in sat in a bowl of water as my blinking fridge has packed up.  DH cursed it he said we needed a new fridge freezer, it broke down later that day   my new one isn't being delivered until 28th  

Didsy x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

didsy im sooooo happy 4 u wat good news xxx

donna like i said u can get preg from just 4-6 cells.....blastos have over 100 cells(thats wat i read i think) or at least 50 so yhat means u still got at least 25 cells on board i think u should believe this is better than 4-6 cells xx believe they are implanting hun xxx


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your post Ladyleanne. I don't really know how it works with frozen embryos and how many cells they should have. The embryologist didn't sound very positive when she told me about the embryos so I've taken it quite negatively. 4 more sleeps until I find out and I did manage to get some sleep last night 

Didsy - Hope all is well with you and your dh has a fab birthday tomorrow

Donna
x


----------



## dkia (May 9, 2005)

It's all gone quiet here 

Well, I'll be moving on now any way. I got a   today. Absolutely devastated again but a feeling I'm very used to. We'll just have to start all over again.

I'll be leaving this thread now so good luck to everyone. Hope your dreams come true.



Donna


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

Donna - I'm so sorry about your BFN honey.   

Hi to all other girls.  

I had more bloods today and I think I had my surge over the weekend so I think my frosties will be thawed this afternoon and transferred tomorrow.  Will keep you posted.  

Take care girls

Lynn xxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi girls.  Well I'm back here again!    Hoping that this time will be the one for us.  I'm on day 7 awaiting my scan on Tuesday.  If all goes to plan we should be expecting transfer on Saturday 8th September. However, if I surge on Thursday I won't be able to go ahead with et as it would fall on a Sunday and the clinich is closed. Pathetic!    This happened to us last month so we're keeping our fingers crossed this time.

Lynn- we're following each other again  .  Good luck.  I hope it works for us this month.   

Look after yourselves girrls and boys and stay positive.  Our time WILL come.


Love from Bethan    xxx


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Bethan - What a shame that you couldn't go ahead with ET last month. Hope this is your time.  I test on the 11th and the time is dragging in already.  Trying to be positive.    Your right, our time WILL come.  

Hi to all the other girls testing soon wishing us all loads of        

Speak soon ladies

Lynn xxxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

i had a natural FET and now am due next month. prayng for its success for all those planning to go for it.


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi All .
hope you don't mind you joining me ..seemed silly to start a new thread!

Story to date:
TOgether with Dh for 13 years..trying for 4 years. 
3 x iui with no sucess
I had one tube clipped earlied this year when a lap showed some scarring..
Had fresh VIF in june/ july ...resulted in BFN..
although it all went perfectly..but we managed to get 4 frosties..

So we are now going to try a FET this month with the frosties.
Our consultant has recommened defrosting all 4 to get the best ones.

And hopefully we will have the transfer this week..
I am not the hopeful it willwork but feel that need to do the FET before embarking on a fresh cycle..
But having read the posts for FET some of my positivity is returning!..

Good luck for all of you wiating for transfer and those in the 2WW

Sophs


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi sophs i am 2 starting medicated FET tommorow so we can b cycle buddies..good luck 2 u..wen are you starting x

ladyleanne


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope ok to join in. Im having natural FET this month. Had scan on Fri. Doing wee sticks all weekend [ no surge yet ] Another scan Monday and then hopefully transfer around the 10th. Please Please be a 

Sending you all very


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi

Starting wee sticks today....have very regular cycle so expecting transfer on friday!

FIngers crossed this will be the one!

Sophs


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello

We're having a natural FET this month.  First blood test on Wednesday - our clinic does no scans or wee sticks.

We have 6 frosties - 2 from our first tx and 4 from our second.  So hoping there will be some good ones there!

I'm going to stay with my sister over the next week or so as we live too far away from the clinic to travel daily for blood tests.  I could have done a medicated FET to avoid this but decided to go natural!

love and luck to everyone

Annette


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Sophs

I also have very regular cycle [ always been 28 days ] but have been doing wee sticks all weekend. Still no surge and its day 14. [ normally happens on day 12 ] Clinic said cycle prob messed up because of treatment so they have giving me Ovitrelle to inject tomo night to mature my follicle so they can time egg transfer. Thought there would be no drugs this time but its only one injection so i think i can cope[after last time its a piece of cake] Good luck on for you transfer on Friday 

Hi Annette

Just wanted to say your son Gavin is so cute! 
Do you mind me asking you why you went for 2nd icsi rather than use your frozen eggs. Is it because the sucess rate is higher? We keep thinking we should have done same to increase our chances. x

Big  to everyone else. Hope all well. Sending loads of


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

i started down reg 2day medicated cycle i hope i doesnt have 2 much bad on my body..y did u lot choose natral...im now woried xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladyleanne

I Just choose to do natural to give my body a break. Felt realy terrible during 1st cycle[ didnt react well to drugs ] thought it might help this time because body feels more relaxed and normal. Dont think there is any difference with sucess rates. So dont worry. I'm sure your doctor recommended what was best for you. Good luck x


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi girls,
Do u mind if i join u too?
Starting bloods wed for nat FET, so sounds like we are all fairly close in our cycles.
This is my 3rd FET attempt, cancelled last month as bloods potty, and had short lived BFP in March. Feeling sick about it all, as not very confident it will work and this is my last attempt, i think!
Good luck to u all Lxx


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join you.  I am having my embies transferred tomorrow (well, providing they survive the thaw).  It feels very odd not having any drugs!  

A xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Angel  

Best of luck with your transfer tommorow. Let us know how u get on. Have mine next week all going to plan. 

Hi Lou-e


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi just about to start natural FET, day 10 scan on saturday. The clinic then ask me to use ovulation tests to detect surge, they then scan the day after surge to make sure the follicle has collapsed. Then its transfer 2 days later providing embies thaw  ok. Does this sound the same sort of treatment everyone else gets for a natural fet. I did ask the clinic to do bloods aswell but they said they wouldnt get the results back in time!!! Does anyone do it differetnly?

Thanks 
karen 
ps chose natural as no more drugs and can go again straight away if needed.(7th try)


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Karen 

I had scan on Fri day 10 and did wee sticks all weekend.[ no surge ] Another scan on Monday follicle almost ready. Decided to give me Ovitrelle to inject tonight so they dont miss surge. Egg Transfer tues 13th if blasts thaw ok. Fingers crossed. Think all clinics do things differently so dont worry.


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi All

well have been weeing on sticks for 3 days now and now little line...bit concerned as normally get it on day 11 and now on 12...means that could be transfer at the weekend..Will leave it one more day and then call the clinic..

I was given no choice about drugs or natural...the clinic says my cycle is so clockwork that they know what it does...typical this month it decides to do something different!


good luck everyone!

Sophs


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Sophs

I usually have a very regular cycle and surge on day 12. This month it didnt happen until yest which was day 14 so clinic gave me an injection so they can organise transfer date. They said my cycle is just not back to normal after last treatment. So dont worry sure you will get yours soon.


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, they only defrosted 2 out of my 4 and both survived at grade 2 level.  I guess that means that I have another shot if this all goes wrong!

Well it's the 2ww for me.  I forgot how horrible it was and how it turns into a raving looney!    I was studying my boobs this morning for signs of changes already - totally daft since they were only put in 24 hours ago!  

Good luck to everyone!

A xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Angel

Fab news about your frosties. Just wanted to send you  for your 2 week wait. Hopefully it goes quickly for you. Im having mine transfered on Tues so fingers crossed will b joining u


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi

I chose to go natural as I hated injecting myself so much!

Lyndalou - we were advised after our first icsi to have another fresh cycle because our clinic like to have more than 2 frosties incase none survive.  Also our 2nd one was on the NHS and it made sense to have a full cycle on their money!

Blood test came back ok yesterday but I didn't have to go back in today so my E2 level must be too low still.  Has to be 0.5 before they start looking for surge apparently.

Hate waiting.

love Annette


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi girls,
Angel-   Good luck hun, thats fantastic news about your frosties, good luck for your 2ww, its just hell, sorry don't have any advice as i've always been a wreck during mine too, it just consumes everything!
Lyndalou- good luck gor tues, how many frosties do you have?
Karen, sophs, annette, any news from you ladies yet? Lots of us are fairly close in our cycles so hopefully can keep each other sane when we get to the 2ww.
Back tom for bloods, no surge yet but tomorrow only day 12 and have usually fairly long cycle 28-30 days. Please let bloods be ok this month, am going to convert straight to medicated cycle on day 21 if things don't work out this month.
Good luck to all Lxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi lou-e I have 3 blasts on ice. Just praying they thaw OK. 

Hi Annette My clinic even do FET with one frostie. Im realy anxious about mine, might loose them all. Wish I had more. They also dont do bloods during natural FET only scans to check folli size and lining. Good decision to go for full cycle if its free. Unfortunately because ive got son already im not entitled to any funding even though my dh has none[ think this will bankrupt us but hopefully will be worth it in the end ]

Sending       to everyone


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi girls    

Just wondering if any of you have had acupuncture during tx. Read somewhere its good to have it  the  day of transfer


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all

I was hoping to have FET at the end of this month but my af arrived at the wrong time. (I am going abroad and could only go over a weekend) So it looks like I will be going on 22nd Oct
Can I join you


Dawn


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Its gone very quiet on here!

hi lou-e.......Hows tx going

Hi Angel.......When is your test date hon. hope all going well

hi Karen .....Hope your ok. Whens your et.

Hi Sophs.....how are you hon. hope that little line you were waiting for has appeared

Hi annette..hope your e2 levels have risen

Hi Dawn....welcome. 

Hi Ladyleanne .. hows things going

Hi Judy620 

Hi Didsey.... Hows pregnancy going. Hope your looking after yourself and getting lots of rest. Hopefully
                somemore of us will be joining you soon.

Hope not missed anyone 

Im having et tommorow. Quite nervous. Hope frosties thaw ok. Fingers crossed. 

Big  for everyone


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Lyndalou- thanks for the list, was struggling to keep up with where everyone was. Good luck for tomorrow hun, fingers crossed for u.      
I will be joining u on Wed, thats if my frosties thaw ok, your in a slightly better position than me as i've only got 3 frozen at day 2, but chin up as decided to defrost half and half and the 3 i defrosted last time gave me Bfp, but obviously had m/c so hopefully will have some to transfer. You've got 3 blasts haven't u??
Dawn- welcome hope you get to cycle soon
Angel- hows things with u, are u surviving the 2ww??
Karen, anette- any date yet for et?
Sophs- how did u get on with et, did i miss that one
Ladyleanne- whats happening with you girl, any news??
Sorry if i've missed anyone, please wish my wee 4 cell embies luck  
Love Lxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Lyndalou - Lots of luck for your ET tomorrow    I had accupuncture leading up to FET, the day before transfer and the day after.

I have a whole new load of worries now!  I am not suffering any symptoms whatsoever, no morning sickness, no sore boobs, nothing!  I had a scan last week and I saw 1 little bean on board and I am having another scan this Thursday just for reassurance as I don't even feel pregnant  .  Im driving poor DH mad with anxiety  

Lots of luck    to everyone with FET coming up and  to the 2ww's.

Didsy x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi girls im just still down reging n felling very very hormonal been snaping at every1 !! on last tablet tom and cant wait to come on my perioud so i can start proyvolour tablet which hopefully will make me less moddy!!! 
hope all is well with u girls xx

ladyleanne


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi girls,
Lyndalou- how did things go for u today
Am in for ET tomorrow, lost 1 out of the 3 in thaw so hoping they do ok overnight, will keep u posted tomorrow
Good luck to all my FF Lxx


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi girls

sorry for the quietness...been a busy weekend...!

well little line finally appeared on friday ..so we had all 4 of the frosties thawed and out of the 4 ..3 defrosted well..!

2 were put back in where they belong yesterday..and I am back to work today..

I did the 2 ww at home with the fresh cycle and have done mixtures with the IUI cycles..so I am just taken the approach that the % chances of it working are so low this time that I am just going to carry on as normally as I can.

I did acupunture last week..and also for the fresh cycle..no ideas if it helps or worked..but I do know it relaxes me and gives me a hour of looking after myself and relaxing and that can't be bad..so from that point of view I would recommend it..I know others and there are lots of FF who strongly recommend it.

Lou-e fingers crossed for the ET tomorrow..
lyndalou...how did it go?

lots of hope and best wishes to all the FET FF!

Sophs


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your good wishes. Had ET yesterday. They thawed the first two blasts and they survived yippee! [ still leaves us 1 more for another try ] Transfer went well. Was the last one before lunch so was able to lie there and not move off table for over half an hour. My hospital sayes it doesnt make any difference but made me feel better. So 2 blasts on board. Hold on tight beanies!

Hi Lou-e Thinking of you today. Hope all going well. My clinic thaw the morning of transfer so didnt know
until we got to clinic if they had survived. Fab news 2 of yours did. Sending you loads of 
    and 

Hi Didsey Great preg is going well. Dont worry about lack of symptoms Hon. Loads of people 
dont experience any. Hopefully its a sign your going to have a very easy pregnancy.
Try to relax until your scan   

Hi Ladyleanne Good to hear from you. Hope your feeling less moody today. Men have it so easy!

Hi Sophs Glad egg transfer went well. Prob a good thing to go back to work to keep your mind 
off. It will make 2 ww go much quicker. I rested up for the 2weeks last time and got
a bfn so dont think it really makes a difference. Unfortunatly I cant work during mine
because I work for an airline.

Hope everyone else is ok 

Hopefully BIG BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP for all of us X


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Lyndalou - Great to hear your 2 blasts survived the thaw and are now tucked up safely.  I am at the Lister as well and it worked for me second time round on FET so wishing you lots and lots of luck for your BFP. Sending you lots of 

Sophs -  on your 2ww  

lou-e - hope et went well today  

I had another scan today as was sick with worry but my little shrimp is doing fine   doc tried talking me into holding off till 12 week scan now for my own sanity   although he was very understanding and said if I couldn't hold out to come back in another 2 weeks  

Love and luck to everyone  

Didsy x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone

I surged yesterday so ET will be Friday hopefully.  Trying to feel positive.

Good luck to everyone!        Not quite managing to keep up with everyone!

love Annette


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Evening Ladies,
ET went well, i think!! Of the 2 we had both had lost cells in the thaw, but had divided up again and regained them so they seemed to think that was a good thing. DH is so happy because we got our ' lucky bed' where we got BFP with our son, no symptoms yet!!!  
Annette, good luck for friday, how many frosties have u got   
Lyndalou- fantastic news, 2 blasts on board, can't get better than that!!  
Sophs- another one on the 2ww, good luck hun  
Didsy- glad all going ok with ur pregnancy, am sure all will be ok hun
Ladyleanne- hormones!! Men don't know there living.
Good luck to all- lets hope we get some BFP's LXX


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

morning ladies..

Lou-e glad to hear the ET went well
Lynda lou..welcome to the 2WW !!

Wanted to ask if anyone had had assissted hatching?

Both of mine were assisted...was recommended by the consultant..does anyone know whether this increase chances or know of anyone who has had a positive result with AH?

Sophs


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone Hope all well 


Didsey....So glad your "little shrimp" is doing well. Do you mind me asking who your consultant is at the 
            Lister. x

Annete.. Good luck with your ET Tommorow. Will be thinking of you  

Lou-e...Great transfer went well hon. Rest up and have loads of positive thoughts 

Sophs ..When I had my 2 blasts transfered in July 1 had already started to hatch. We got a neg 
            but at least we know that they can hatch. It can sometimes be the reason for 
            implantation failure. So having yours done increases your chances of a BFP.


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi

Just spoken to the embryologist.  She had to thaw all 6 frosties to get 2 that survived. Let's hope they make it through the night.

Feeling oh so negative and sorry for myself now.  Need to pull myself together.

love Annette


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Annette ....  So sorry you lost some of your frosties in the thaw 
                    It only takes 1 hon and the strongest ones have survived which will give you a better
                    chance


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi i was also woundering about assisted hatching...should i ask 4 that ...does it cost more ??

waiting 4 AF now then 2 weeks of building up my womb lining then FET 1st or secound week of october  

hope you girls are ok....
also another THICK QUESTION can some1 tell me y they put your embryos bk up into you utourus and not your womb sory but isent the lining that u build up the womb lining ??how do the embryos get to the womb xxxx

kp hope your enbryos survive hun xx

hi yo every1 else xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladyleanne

Doctors might suggest assisted hatching if someone has had repeated bfn's. At my clinic it also costs more so worth talking to your clinic.
Not got a clue about other question [are they not the same thing ] 

Hi Sophs and Lou-e

How are you both feeling. Still no symptoms to report here.

Hi Annette

any news on your transfer hon

Hi Didsy

I see Dr Thum as well. Not sure if this fails if i will change. Think I might go to one of the female
doctors. Heard one of them has had ivf herself. Hope all ok with you[are you knittin yet]


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all, 
Hows everyone doing
Annette- how did u get on with ET, thinking of u hun    
Nothing exciting to report, no symptoms, nothing, nada, nowt  . Maybe still a bit early, what about my other 2ww buddies, hows things with u ladies??
Re question about uterus/ womb- are the same thing just different terms, one is the medical and one the common, so your wee embies are in the right place whatever they say.
Now here goes with my question, if you have 28 day cycle, u always ovulate 14 days prior to period so if they put your embies back day 18, surely your period is due 10 days later, if your still with me..... asked the nurse and after being a bit vague she agree that that would be the case.... so looks like should know next sat/sun. by the time my official test date comes period could have been and gone!!!! Last time tested 10 days post transfer and got BFP... sorry i know too early to be thinking about pee sticks.. just curious about what u thought
Good luck to all Lxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi lou-e

I think the same. I have a 28 day cycle so due AF next Tues but test date is next Fri I asked the same question at clinic and nurse said that the drugs mess up our cycles and the pesseries we take after et stop AF coming. She also said pregs hormones levels will be stronger on our test dates so get a more definate awnser.
On my IVF in July my AF was due on a Thurs test date following Mon but AF arrived on Sun just before test date so suppose it made sence if I had been expecting my AF on the Thurs I would have been 
convinced I was preg. Guess its why when some people test early they get a very faint pos or neg.

I still have no symptoms apart from cramps ive had since et. Doing loads of knicker watching. Was hoping to get a little implantation bleed. At least id know something was happening in there. This
2ww is worse than before because im convinced its bfn. Prob just to protect myself from the heartache
I had last time when I got my BFN.

 for everyone


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello

ET was fine 2 embies on board!  They had gained cells overnight but we were told they were only 'ok' quality but it's a chance.

I was wondering about the 28 day cycle thing too.  I have a 26 day cycle which means my af is due 5 days before my test date and since this is a natural cycle there are no drugs to mess it up.  Also means no cyclogest!!!!  Well unless the blood test I need on Wednesday says I do.

love & luck

Annette


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Annette

Glad ET went well. Make sure to keep those little embies snuggled up warm. Your af should be due on the same date as normal then with no pesseries to keep it away. What test date did they give you?


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

HI..

2ww is going well...mainly because I am refusing to  even believe it can happen and have carried on like nothing has happened..!..had a couple of nights out this weekend and even allowing myself the odd drink of wine!

I was given no choice about assisted hatching..they just told me they had done it!!...I work on the theory that the clinic should know best!!

I agree with test dates...the dates the clinic give you are always a couple of days are you are due...but I have never made it to the test date so hopes are never up . 


Certainly no symptoms here...I had some dull aches yesterday and a sharp pain the day before..but not putting it down to symptoms as I got them in the last 2ww and they didn't mean anything.

Have you all been given pessaries? This is the first time I haven't been given them...I am not sure if they have jsut completely forgotten..as it was all a bit of a rush on ET day....or maybe it really is a completely natural cycle.. 


keep the PMA attitude going !!


Sophs


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi

Sophs - I haven't been given them either as I was told it was a totally natural cycle.  I have to have a blood test to check my progesterone levels though.

Test date 29th September - 15 days after ET.

Annette


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girls Woke up this morning with really bad  pains. [test date not until Fri ]
Dont think il get that far. Trying to stay positive but hard because i'm convinced
it hasnt worked. Tempted to do test today to put me out of my misery. Knicker
watching is driving me  How are you girls doing. Any symptoms?


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Lyndalou - I had loads of AF pains during my 2ww so please PMA PMA!  I dont think a test will tell you anything today as its still a bit early, spookily I had my transferred on the 11th as well (and I didn't have an implantation bleed either) so wishing you lots of luck for a BFP   

 to everyone one else on the 2ww.

Didsy x


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi there,
Lyndalou- Hang on in there hun, when i had DS i was waiting for the call from hospital with result and had the worst backache ever  and was convinced that it would be a negative(thats when i was too niave to poas early) so pains don't necessarily mean its all over although i know your period is due soon and u will be worried    
I'm on the fence about early testing, as would hate to go to bathroom and be met with AF with no warning but on the other hand it might cause u more stress if it was just too early and u had a negative result and if u had waited might be positive... Good luck hun, hopefully u will be the first of our 2ww group with a BFP!!!!
    How are the other 2ww ladies, anything to report...I am just about going mad, don't feel really negative about things but not to hopeful either, having mild cramps on and off as if AF due to start but is way too early so keeping my fingers crossed that its not a bad thing... can't remember how i normally feel the week before AF, whether i'm crampy or not, brain is mush!!!
Good luck to all    
Love Lxx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Yip, mushy brain here too.  Just trying not to think really.  Hyper aware of every twinge too.  I HATE THE KNICKER WATCHING!!!    drives me nuts.

Annette


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all..

how is the it going? 

feels like the weekend is an age away...work is awful and all I want to do is know ..
No symptoms to talk of...so really not expecting anything..

just want to know so I can start planning the next fresh cycle...and a holiday!!

hope you are all well?

Sophs


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope your all ok. Still no sign of the dreaded  . But 99 % sure its on its way. Tummy feels like a balloon. Officially due today but cylogest can delay it a bit. Would be shocked if I get to Fri [test date]
When do you girls test?


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello ladies, would you mind if I join for a bit of pre 2ww confidence building? Having day 8 scan tomorrow. By my calculations they should be going back in next weekend.  Only got two frosties so am worried about them surviving the thaw. Just want to know really at least then we can hopefully squeeze in another cycle before xmas.
Good luck to all you girls on the 2ww


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Dizzyloo ...welcome...hope the scan went well today..hopefully out of 2 frosties there is a good chance that you will get a thaw..it only takes 1!!

Lyndalou..have you got through another day? ....cycolgest does delay by a couple of days ..but both times I have taken it I got spotting from the day I was due...so maybe ..just maybe...hang on in there..all fingers and toes are crossed for tomorrow..

My test date is monday ..although my AF due date is saturday..so I doubt I will make it to monday...backache today..real telltale sign it is on its way ..I am already desperately trying to plan nice things for the weekend to take my mind off it...the wine is already in the fridge!

KP / Lou-e ...any news!?

not long to go ladies!


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello

Welcome dizzyloo!

I'm having a nasty attack of 2ww paranoia.  You know the type - Feel period pain, think I have thrush, a urine infection, knicker watching ...

..and it's only wednesday!

love Annette


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Dizzyloo  Welcome Hon

Hi Sophs    Yes have got through another day but still loads of   pains and cramps.
                Hanging on to a little bit of hope. Not over till the fat lady sings. think thats how it goes!
                have a wedding on Sat so if not preg plan and having a lot of champers to drown my
                sorry. Will be crying even when its not appropriate. But hey, am so going to PARTY 
                  

Hi Annette  Try to stay positive. Not long to go!     

Hi Lou-e  How are you Hon 

Hi Didsey  Hope your ok. Any preg symptoms yet!


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

Don't know if its any help girls but when I had ICSI I felt absolutely nothing on my 2ww and was convinced I was pg cos usually I get all sorts of aches and pains. However was a BFN. Then I get usual AF feeling and turns out I was pg (natural) following month. Although i did lose that one.
No rhyme or reason to it. Shame we aren't like the tellytubbies with a little screen to see what was going on...slightly random thought but you know what I mean!

Everything fine today have to go back on sunday morning. What is a good thickness for your lining to be?


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

10 min is good anything over that is beter xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi dizzyloo My clinic where looking for lining of 14 but sure like everything it varies. Thanks for info on
the dreaded AF made me feel better. Can't beleive i'm still holding on. Would be nice to get 
to test date tomo[didnt make it that far last time]

Hi Ladyleanne How are you Hon 

hope everyone else ok  Test date tomo. DH not away at mo not back till tomo 5pm
Will it matter if I wait till then to test or shall I put first
wee in fridge till he gets home [ best make sure not to drink it ] 
 YUK


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

morning girls..

feeling full of   symtoms...backache tummy twinges ..so am no convinced more than ever that it is another BFN...but will hold on till the shred of hope until proven otherwise!

lynda lou...I hope you get to test date...it would be so nice to make it that far...like you have never got to test date ...

I am not sure about the wee in the fridge thing..I am not sure I could not test if I knew it was sitting there..I think I would test first and if it was a BFP would prepare a nice way of telling DH and if is is a BFN then at least you have time to compose yourself?

Sophie


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning all

Not sure about the fridge either.  But not all tests insist on first thing in the morning wee.  Best check your instructions.

Have now gone down with Gavin's cold just to add to the list of paranoia 2ww symptoms!  I've been reading back in my diary to see how I felt on previous 2ww's but I'm not sure it's helped any.  I think I felt the same both times and one was BFN and one BFP so who knows.

       to everyone

love Annette


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Lyndalou - you will be able to test at any time of the day, I had my transfer the same day as you and I was naughty and tested in the afternoon on the 17th using a clearblue digital and it came up with my BFP straight away. Wishing you lots of luck  

For everyone else on 2ww keep PMA I had really bad AF pains the whole 2ww and this continued on for the next 2 weeks after so don't give up yet!  

Well I just got back the hospital as I had a scan this morning and all is well got a little pic which I will scan later and update on FF.  Gonna make myself some late brekkie now as was not allowed to eat and drink from last night  

Didsy x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh how exciting A SCAN cant wait to see it. Is it a Boy? is it a girl? Will have a look to see can I spot a willy


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Its only 1.8mm big at the moment so you might need a magnifying glass


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

about the same size as my DH's then


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi!

great scan didsy...makes it feel real?

lyndalou ..it is your test day isn't it?

loads and loads of        


Sophs


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning

Just popping in to see in Lyndalou is waiting till dh gets home!

Some spotting this morning from me...similar to the spotting I get before my af.

Joining you in the not-over-till-its-over school of thought Sophie!

Annette


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

girls against all odds ive done it naturaly im 6 weeks preg xxx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Lady Leanne that is fantastic!!

Congratulations!

love Annette


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks its stll hasent sunk in xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies Did test today and got a BFN. Feeling so down. Has hit me like a brick. Will be in touch soon x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Lyndalou - I have pm'd you.

Ladyleanna - wow that's so amazing you must be over the moon!  A huge congratulations!

Didsy x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Aw Lyndalou I'm so sorry.

Take care 

love Annette


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Ladyleanne- fantastic news for u chick, hope u have a happy healthy pregnancy
Lyndalou- So sorry that u got a bfn, it really sucks can't say anything to make u feel better right now but sending u and DH hugs  
Think i will be joining u soon with another negative to add to my collection, as AF due today and feeling like its not far away will let u know
Sophs&Annette- how are u guys, lets hope someone on this thread gets some good news
Lxx


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all.

leanne...fantastic news...so pleased for you.

lyndalou..I am soo sorry...as Lou-e says nothing we can say makes it feel better but am thinking of you and hoping that luck comes your way soon..

test day today...I can't believe I have even made it this far...it must be my diet of wine and chocolate that is helping!!..  

Yes I am a chicken I haven't done the test..

I feel so full on AF symptoms that I know it is on its way...back ache and constant stomach cramps..so it is just a matter of waiting..why waste a test stick!...

Lou-e , annette  ..hope you are still hanging in there

Sophs


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Thank you all for your support over last few weeks.

Congratulations ladyleanne Wonderfull news 

Sophs    Any news I do hope you get a BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP thinking of you x

Hi Annette and Lou-e    Hang in there girls Wishing you loads of luck 

Hi Didsy Have you got your scan picture yet would love to see it 

Hi Dizzyloo How are you hon 

Well ladies after a dreadful weekend feeling a lot better today. I think because we didnt get to test date
last time as it got nearer and still no AF we started to realy build our hopes up. Not decided what we shall do next still have one frosti but not sure weather to risk loosing it to thaw or to go for another
fresh cycle. Not sure if we are ready for that emotionally or financially at the moment but im sure we willbe able to make that decision in the next couple of weeks. We just have to think that this just wasnt our turn but ours WILL come. 
Much love to all x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi

Sophs - have you tested yet?  Fingers crossed!

Lyndalou - it's so hard when money is an issue.  You'll be able to decide when the time is right for you.

Bought pregnancy tests today - they are sitting taunting me!

Annette


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!

no still haven't tested!..I haven't bought any tests..and am so convinced that AF is on her way that can't bring myself to test..even more so this morning...stomach really aching...this has to be it.
It is the whole thing of hope ...there is still a glimmer until I test..then it is final!
What about you Annette?

Lou-e ..any news?

Sophs


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning

Sophs - what are you like?  But I know exactly what you mean.

This is the day my af is due but no real signs of it - don't want to be too hopeful.  Test day is 4 days away!

Annette


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Sophs

I felt the same on my test date but you have to get it over with. Hopefully it will be the BFP you dream of. Want to wish you so much luck hon Get Testing     

Hi Annette Hang in there!


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,
  Af arrived Sun as expected about 10 mins after i tested and got BFN,    pregnancy tests always have that effect on me!! Am pee'd off about it and like u linda, can't afford to cycle again straight away. So will be at least after christmas before we make any decisions on further treatment. After the m/c it was my husband who didn't want to do any more treatment and this time its me who doesn't want anymore, but things always change after a few months so will see how we feel then. Didn't even bother handing in the clinic test as really cant be bothered with them phoning me up this afternoon and telling me what i already know and had a lovely long lie instead...what a rebel!!
Annette&Sophs- hope u ladies get a nice BFP on testing, thinking of u girlsxx
Lxx


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

Lou-e so sorry to hear you news...you will feel different in a few months..but sometime it is good to have a break and take stock of all the good things we do have in life. make sure you treat yourselves this weekend.

Lyndalou...I know I know I should test..still nothing today ..day 33..I checked all my cycle lenghts last night over the past 3 years ( yes I am sad and have all of them) and the longest it has ever been is 34 days..so until I get past that then I am not going to test or even get excited..easier said than done!.
I can't see why anything would be different this time ..than the last 4 times..so 1 day at a time..!! 

Annette...any news? 

Sophs


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Lou-e - I'm so sorry hun.  Take care.

Sophs you're more patient than me.

I tested..faint positive!!!  Now scared stiff it could be wrong but it can't be can it?

Annette


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

KP theres no way it can be wrong. You can get false negatives but not false postitives....congratulations!!!!!

Sophs, you have iron will power. I keep clearblue in business with the amount of early tests I've done!


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG...Annette...that is fantastic...     
yes it can be!!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Annette Wanted to say a BIG CONGRATS hon fab news you must be over the  
                I am so happy for you     



Hi Lou-e    Really sorry about you BFN. I now how much you are hurting at mo. Be kind to yourself hon,
              have so special time with your DH and when you feel better it will be a lot easier to make
              decisions about further tx


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning ..

I finally did the test last night..couldn't hold out any longer...
    

I can't believe it...DH has made me do 3 tests since and it has only been 12 hours!..

It hasn't sunk in..and like you Annette I am petrifried I am going to do something to turn it into a negative..

Sophs


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Sophs that is excellent!

love Annette


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Sophs  Just wanted to send you the biggest CONGRATS ever. You must be so so happy.
              Enjoy this very special time with your DH


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey ladies, 
Well we had one survivor. Only grade 2. So not overly hopeful but trying not to think about it. Roll on test day. They said I had to wait until two weeks after ET to test but AF is due 4 days before. Any suggestions when to test?

I have to say to anyone who is reading this and is new to FET that I would wholeheartedly reccomend it. Although obviously I don't know the outcome yet, but an unmedicated cycle is a whole lot easier physically and emotionally. I'm even considering if we need to do ICSI again that I might get them to freeze the lot and do FET once my body settles back down again. I did read somewhere that in some ways its easier to get pg through FET because your body isn't full of artifical hormones and they waste the top grade ones by doing the ET then. Don't know if it's true.
Anyone else out there on a 2ww?


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi dizzyloo

Your little embie is strong to survive thaw so hopefully BFP....... be positive.
My Af always due before test date [usually about 4 days ] but have held off testing. Was tempted to do it on af day but have read so many stories of people getting false pos/neg when they tested early so I waited.
I also found Fet so much easier. Although we have just had our BFN I felt so much more normal physically and emotionally because with no drugs. Would also highly recommend it. Not
sure if I would have another cycle and freeze all instead of having transfer because I think Fet chances are slightly lower than a fresh cycle. Hope your 2ww goes quickly hon


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

HI dizzylou..

that 1 embie..has been through a lot to get that far so will be strong..

I totally agree with you about natural FET..so much easier and so nice not to have the drugs..I actually felt normal all the way through and not the roller coaster ride I had with the fresh cycle.

I was told to test 2 weeks after ET..not when I expected my AF

hope the 2ww goes well..


I am still in shock and don't feel any different than last week...desperate to have first scan to prove it is true..and so worried we even get that far... 

Sophs


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Dizzyloo

Yeah I was told to test 15 days post ET...I did a sneaky test on day 12 and got a very faint positive though...slap on the wrist!

And yes natural FET is so much easier!

Your one embie will be strong!

love Annette


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there

Would like to join you if you don't mind.  Had ET last Thursday after natural FET cycle, and I must agree it has been much better than medicated cycle so far.

One little embie survived the thaw and was intact apparently, so fingers crossed it's a fighter!

One question - has anyone taken Duphaston in the 2ww after natural cycle?  If so, have you experienced any symptoms?    I have been taking them twice a day since ET (advised as optional by nurses - may give an extra boost/support) and keep feeling sick and 'burpy' (sorry if tmi) - are these common symptoms?  

 to you all for a BFP.
Su
x


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Su welcome to the board hope you are keeping sane through this!

Sorry if this is TMI but does anyone know anything about cervical secretions as recommended by Zita West? Normally at this time of the month I have none, but after the ET there seems to be more than usual. Don't think its an infection. any ideas? Isn't it bad enough that infertility takes away your hope but its  a bit much dragging your dignity with it!!!

Tummy feels a bit achy as if I've done too many sit ups (as if!) so heres hoping. Last time I felt absolutely nothing but got a BFN, so who knows.
Feeling a bit mad, concentration not great and spending far too much time on FF!


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi dizzylou

hope the 2ww isn't too awful..

secretions..I had a lot more after my ET on the fresh cycle but not so much on the FET cycle..the only thing I would say is anything different is good..
Are you taking progesterone as this causes lots ?


fingers crossed

Sophs


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

No Meds at all. so here's hoping

How are you feeling


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girlie

dizzyloo.....every cycle is different hon and iv had 2 BFN abd each time had different symptoms.

Su... Sorry dont know much about Duphaston. You could try peer support might get an awnser there.
      
Soph And Annette... Whens you scans girls. soooooooo exciting!

Lou-e.....Hope your ok hon

Didsey.....How are you hon. Hope your enjoying been preggers!

Hi Ladyleanne

Well for me ladies had consultation on Mon to discuss further tx. After lenghtly discussion about new
cycle next year we have decided to use up our one remaining blast. Having ET nest Tues. Cant beleive
we are going to put ourselves through this again so soon after BFN but it would be a shame to leave our 
little embie all alone in the freezer till next year. So fingers crossed. hope all you ladies are ok much love x


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all..

lyndlou..that is great news..and with it happening so quickly it doesn't give you time to worry or have a build up to it! that has to be a good thing ..

when do you test dizzyloo?

scan in 1 week ..next thursday...eeek!


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

well done sophs not long to go now!
test date is next saturday, but af due on wednesday.
Struggling to hold it together today. Getting more cramps now, no other pg signs. luckily I have an early warning system when I'm pg because my heartbeat starts to race, as yet no signs.
Feeling really teary as well which is very un like me


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi guys it's me again!!  Well third time lucky.  I've been trying to do a natural FET for the last two cycles but the ET always fell on a sunday and unfortunately the clinic is shut    PATHETIC!  Anyway this cycle it's fallen right.     So if those little embies thaw well we should have ET on tuesday.     Let's hope this works for us.

Fantastic to see so may BFPs.  Send them my way please. 

 to us all.

Bethan xx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello

Lyndalou - wow that's quick!  good luck!

I don't get my scan till 26th octoberwhich seems an awful while away!  Still knicker checking!

love Annette


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello ladies, have been having a bit of a wobble but feeling better today. Had really strong cramps yesterday but they seem to have gone away today. Cramps is probably the wrong word.Its more like my belly feels tight. Who knows time will tell. AF due on wednesday although test day isn't until saturday. Although if the old witch doesn't turn up, I'll probably test early (as usual) because I have a really reg cycle. 
Have been really good and not bought a test kit as I have tried really hard to break my clearblue habit over recent months and I want to do it because it needs to be done not because I hope through the power of telekinesis I can make a blue line appear!!!

Bethan Jane, thats cr*p, I can't believe they have been holding your frosties hostage!!! How unbelievably frustrating. Are you paying for the treatment? Good luck


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes it is private!  Pants hey!  To be honest it was probably a good thing i've had a break as i've really been down since the BFN in June.  I'm back on form again now and ready for the knicker checking again!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Sophs  ... Scan thurs how exciting!

Dizzyloo... Hang in there hon. not long now    

Annette.. No more knicker checking   Relax and Enoy it hon

Bethan Jane.. Hope it all works out this time for you. You have waited long enough!


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Girls, can I join you? I've been lurking for a couple of weeks and regularly post on the male factor/NOA threads. 

I'm going for my day 10 scan at 1pm today to see if my body is behaving for my first natural D/FET. It should have been a medicated cycle but I cocked up by thinking the first injection was day 1 when it should have been day 21 - durrrrrr!!! Anyway, I'm a bit concerned that my cycle days won't fall right for natural FET as my clinic is closed over the weekend. Can anyone tell me how many days after ovulation they do the transfer??

Thanks
Lou x


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I've been for my scan and everything is developing nicely. They have given me a box of ovulation tests to use every morning and as soon as I see 2 lines (LH surge) then I have to call up. I asked about what happens if I ovulate over the weekend so the nurse asked the embryology department who said I really need to see the surge Saturday - Monday, BUT knowing my body as I do and having fairly short cycles (25/26 days) I'm pretty sure I'll surge on Thursday or Friday so it will have to be converted to a medicated cycle. The only problem there is that I go to Dubai at the end of November and I think the whole medicated cycle lasts about 6 weeks and I really wouldn't want to be on the 2ww in Dubai. DH has the hump because I just found out today that he needs to have his HIV, HepB/C repeated. I had mine done a few weeks ago but didn't think he'd need it seeing as we're using FET's and he's not involved so to speak, but yes he does as we have "sexual relations" as they put it! I'm hoping he can get in with the nurse this afternoon to have his blood drawn.

For now I've just got to keep everything crossed that my body takes its time this week

Lou x


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi guys

A quick update on my part.... test day is Thursday and  hasn't arrived as yet  (She was due on Sunday or Monday so doing well I think). Lots of frantic knicker-checking been going on along with niggly cramps but no spotting (hope these are good signs). I've had a cough and cold so feeling very tired and can't wait until Thursday. I'm very tempted to do the hpt tomorrow but am working so really would be better to wait (Thursday I'm off). This really has been a crazy 2ww this time, and poor dh has certainly heard about it.

This natural FET has certainly felt more positive and at least I am more aware of what my body is doing, without too much influence from meds.

Anyway, good luck to you all, whatever stage you're at, and congrats to those with BFPs. 
 
 
   
  ​
ttfn
Su
x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

well I had ET yesterday so am off for a week now.  I'm planning on taking it really easy for the first few days.  We had pronuclei embryos (frozen as soon as they fertilised) and they were tsken out of the freezer on monday to grow overnight.  We have had one 5 cell and one three cell put back in.  I really hope it works this time.  It's been a difficult year  ; 9 babies have been born to friends/ colleagues around me.  i want to be number 10!  

Su- it sounds really positive.  Good luck to you.   

Lou- It depends at what stage the embryos were stored at as to when the do ET after ovulation.  My embryos were frozen immediately after fertilisation.  Therefore, three days after ovulation they put them back in.  They were taken out of freezer 2 days after ovulation and were kept warm to multiply for 24 hours.  Contact your clinic, they will help you.

Wishing everyone exactly what they want.

Bethan jane


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi ladies    As of yesterday im officially PUPO. One little embi on board. Test date 19th fingers crossed x

Hi Bethan Jane    Hope you are no10 hon       

Hi Su      Hang in there! not long to go.

Hi lou    usually 2/3 days after you ovulate. If its a blast its 5 days.

Hi Dizzyloo  Hows things going hon? 
hi Sophs good luck with scan tomo  

Hi Annette  hope your taking it easy


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there... one more sleep to go...  Got the test out and read the instructions (again, as if I need to!)  It's now sitting in the bathroom waiting for tomorrow morning....

Good luck Bethan Jane & Lyndalou - It's taken me ages to work out what PUPO is, must be the hormones!

Lou - my ET was 3 days after ovulation.  Embies were frozen on day 2.

Best wishes to everyone on this roller coaster journey.

Will be in touch....


----------



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey girls,
Cheated on my test day which  wasn't until saturday and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In case anyone is reading this and wants to compare symptoms, I had the most god awful stomach pains last night and was so convinced AF was on her way I had a little voddy and a cig to console myself with! 

I think the deciding factor was that after ET I gave the acupuncture a miss and opted for a Macdonalds instead. Goes to show all this clean living doesn't make a jot of difference. 

Good  luck to one and all


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS DIZZYLOO!!! 

I'm doing a BFP dance too!!! Yeah!
          

Thanks for your support FF! Can't believe my luck! Please stick little one.

Sue 
x​


----------



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

SU and dizzylou...absolutely fantastic news....  

     


See ..dizzylou..I recommended a diet of choc and wine!!...it works!..we could start a whole new trend!

Scan today..petrified...!!!


----------



## lou-e (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi girls, 
Just popped in to say congrats to all of u on your BFP'S!!!
Hope u are all well and thanks for all your support when i was doing my FET. Just posting now and again as trying to put all this IF to the back of my mind and have some much needed fun(what's that??) again. We are not making any haste decisions about treatment but i wish u all the luck in the world achieving ur dreamsXXXXX


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm afraid my stay with you was short and sweet, I got my LH surge today and seeing as the clinic is closed at the weekend they can't defrost the embies on Sunday and I now have to resort to a medicated cycle on day 21, except that would mean finishing the 2ww whilst on holiday in Dubai (29/11-3/12) so I might knock it on the head until the New Year. Oh, and my house got broken into yesterday morning and was totally ransacked, they took about £6k of stuff along with lots of irreplacable things such as my grandmothers (not very expensive) jewellery so I'm completely gutted.

All in all, not a very good week!

I wish you all every success and hope you get your much longed for BFP's very soon.

Lou xx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,

Lou- how awful.  These people ar awful.  I wish the government would be stricter on them.  I'm terribly right wing when it comes to 'naughty' people.  I say lock them away and throw away the key.  Bread and water only.  Sod human rights and all that.  What about our human rights in the first place.  Anyway, off my soap box, take care of yourselves.


I've just come back from seeing the MP of Wrexham and AM (Assembly Minister) of Wrexham.  They were both very pleasant and will be writing some letters to my local NHS hospital to ask qustions in relation to provision of IF treatment and counselling.  The AM will be writing to the Welsh Assembly to ask questions about lack of provision in the North Wales area.  They said that as soon as they receive a response they will be in touch.  WATCH THIS SPACE.  We must all do what we can for the sake of each other and future IF men and women.

I'm now day 4 post ET.  Nothing much to report.  Still thinking really positively.  I'm not going to get down like i did last time.  It won't help my embies in the slightest.


Bethan xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Louloumac  Sorry about your house being broken in too. You just dont need any more stress at moment 

Hi Lou-e  Good to hear from you hon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi 

Is there anyone out there looking to start FET within the next week or so  
Im waiting on my a/f (due late next week) then will start with bloods and scans for my natural Fet   

Emmaxxxxx


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

I was wondering whether i could join this forum.  My story is below..hope you don't mind.  going potty already and I'm only on the third day of my 2ww.  Oh by the way i'm having a natural fet 

Love ae x x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ae

Think its the two of us on here  

Good luck     how are you finding the 2ww so far  

Emmaxxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

BFN for us too.    We're absolutely devastated.  Going to have loads of red wine later cos i've really missed it.  Got next appointment 12th November but this time it's a full fresh go.  We've no more embies left.  Hoping Nov/Dec to start cycling.  

Thanks for all your support and good luck girls and boys...

Loads of love,

Bethan xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bethan really sorry to hear your news    take care of yourselves


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm really scared my DH won't want me anymore.     I don't bring him any happiness and am such a failure when it comes to giving him children.  He always turns to another woman he works with when the going gets tough.  he's off windsurfing with her tomorrow.  He always says we never have fun together.  I'm scared this is the end of us too...

Bethan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Bethan    i really do not know what to say   apart from your not a failure at all there must be a reason why its not working for you   have you tried looking into getting some immune testing done   there are so many things out there you can try honey, dont give up.....i say try and sit down with your d/h tonight before he goes wind surfing (why is he going with another woman anyway) would he like it if you went off with another man    try and book a break away just the two of you hun, then get xmas over with (also try getting your marriage back on track) then look at the NY at getting some immune tests etc done  

Have you tried posting on the relationship thread as i think the lovely ladies on there will be able to help you  

Good luck sweetie


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi thanks for the post.  I think the BFN made me over react a little.  My DH has been wonderful all day and telling me how much he loves me etc.  I know he's going through this awful thing too and he needs someone to chill out with.  I do struggle with the fact it's a girl but he insists I'm all he wants.  I've told him how it makes me feel especially with not being able to give him children and he says (nicely) that i'm being relly silly and gives me hugs and kisses.  My DH is not a real man's man and doesn't have a really close male friend to talk to.  TBH this girl has never had a boyfriend and does a lot of 'boys' things with boys.  There is talk she may be gay so I really have nothing to worry about.  This IF stuff really does F*** you up doesn't it! (and I don't swear!!)

Thanks for reading.  It really helps to know you guys are real and care.

Where do you have the immune tests done?  I spoke to my con about finding out whether my endo was stopping implantation.  He said that I would have to wait for another BFN in a fresh cycle and then go for tests but the NHS would NOT finance them!!  His reason was because there is only little evidence that endo can stop implantation and not all cons believe in the tests.  Are the immune tests you're talking about different?

Thanks ...

Feeling a little better, Bethan xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Bethan,
Just to say another person is thinking of you and is so sorry for your news.
Keep an eye on the Cheshire board as I know that there are attempts afoot to have a get together . Seems to be alot us us somewhere along the same road.  Ii you can make it too, would be good chance to let off steam.
Sending Hugs your way,  
Bright eyes


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Emma,

I might be with you. Waiting too for AF but as first natual one since BFN last month  no guessing when it might come !! Should be by early next week I reckon though? Then have to see if body has retuned to normal with scan before def go ahead.
Will let you know!
Bright Eyes.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

HI girls 

Sorry to butt in but I've been sneaking on here a bit as I'm trying to get my head round having another nat FET in December.

I wanted to say how sorry I am to Bethan and Lou   It is so blo*dy hard, especially when things seem to be going right.

I also wanted to say to Bethan that I had my immune testing done at the Millenova Clinic in Chicago.  It was this time last year and cost around $3,000 (which isn't bad with the exchange rates at the moment!)  That included two telephone consultations, full immune testing for me and thrombophilia panels (blood clotting) for both me and DH.  Dr Caroline Coulam is one of the leading immune dr's in the States and she is also very nice.  If you want any more info, please feel free to IM me!

Hope to come on and say hello again when I'm nearer having my FET (waiting for AF to arrive at the moment and she's being stubborn!!).

Love and  to you all
Allison xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Glad the thread is picking up  

Bethan-Allison is right you can go direct to chicago (i go through the ARGC as they ship it direct to chicago anyway and paid £780ish )    but they are worth it and totally different to the tests your thinking about, try looking at the immune thread as there are lots of knowledgeable ladies on there   glad you have had a chat with d/h and things have calmed down  

Allison-Welcome hun, looks like we will all be starting around the same time then    

Brighteyes-Welcome to you too   nice to know i wont be going through this alone then   good luck for a.f come on time and also i hope the scan allows you to go ahead


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks girls for your support after our BFN and for your advice.  Where is the immune system board?  I've had a little look but my red wine eyes can't find it!!    I'm still upset   but i'm ok...

love to all

Bethan xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bethan here is the link to the immune thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all okay... I have spent the past couple of days reading this thread and it seems everyone is going through the same as me which is great, I thought I was just going silently mad!!!  

Well its day seven of the 2ww and for the past few days my (.)(.)'s have been killing!!  Also (sorry if this is tmi) my nips are huge and darker!!!  this is something that never happends to me I am just praying that this is a sign that the FET has worked.   

My fet was so natural, no drugs apart from pregnacare and aspirin, they just put the snowbabies were they belong three days after my ovulation surge so i am hoping this is going to help this time.

Please help me stay sane over the next week as I'm already climbing the walls 

Love Ae x x x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG Ae, thats a sign         i get sore dark boob veiny boobs when im preggers    

Good luck
Emmaxxx


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Well today i had a little bit of brown when i wiped so I was distraught thinking the   was on the way as i have been having quite a lot of AF like cramps so to put myself out of misery I decided to do a test.... it was positive I have a  woo hooooooooooo    I can't believe it!!!! the line was faint but there is a line!!!!     I tested in the middle of the day and i'm not due to test until thurs/friday anyway so i'm hoping this is good... anyone had anything similar?


love Ae x x


----------



## juliemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Angelface

Am fairly new to site, have had 3 previous natural FETs all BFNs, but your news sounds great     Huge congratulations, keep smiling      has really cheered me up!!

Juliemac


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Fingers crossed Angel Face, thats really promising news.

AF came at the weekend.. strange though as only lasted day and a half?? Not sure what that's about, I'm never heavy but not had it come and go that soon? Maybe as first natural one since the ICSI? Any ideas? 
Was told that I had to have a scan at day one but then they changed thier minds when I rung. I'm sure these clinic make it up as they go along.. Now told to go  Next tuesday for a scan .. to see if things OK to go ahead and then I guess start weeing on those sticks and praying that it nothing needs doing on a Sunday! Clinic have agreed that if by any miracle my 3 frosties all survive that I can have 3 put back as over 40.. Cross that bridge if we come to it as not reallly sure?

How are the rest of you doing and where are you up to??
Hope that you are starting to feel a little better Bethan and that things are getting back on track for you.
Lots of Love to everyone
Bright Eyes.


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks so much!!  Decided to do another hpt to put my mind at rest as the line was faint last time.  I have done a clearblue digital one - came up with the magic word in about a minute!! 'pregnant'  I still can't believe have to keeping checking it !!!

I phoned the hospital on wednesday and they have booked me in for a scan on the 21st so I have started counting the days down

Thanks once again for all your love and support and good luck to everyone who is going through the rollercoaster of fertility treatment x x x x


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Angelfacae- huge congrats on your bfp!!!  

I'm due to have a natural fet at LWH in a couple of weeks following an isci and ohss in Aug. I have mixed feelings about the lack of monitoring at Liverpool for a nat fet. Seems strange that they rely so much on opks without bloods or scans. It obviously worked for you though!

Do they just assume that if there's a positive opk, then you've ovulated and therefore your lining will be ok?

Sunny


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Sunny Day
I'm going for a 1O day scan tomorrow with a view to starting FET with this " surge". I have my ET at LWH and the rest of the monitoring at Chester. I share your concerns re monitoring as Chester are the same.. this scan and the reliant on you doing the kit tests. I've been reading these threads and in some clinics you are scanned/ bloods taken almost daily. This is the only scan so I guess pot-luck if womb lining is thick enough?? I'll have to ask tomorrow

AngelFace - it's results like yours that keep us all going! Congratulations.

Any one else due to have a transfer next week ?? Knowing my luck though, everything will go astray as surge will come on an inconvenient day with the clinic being closed on a Sunday!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Im still waiting on my a/f to be able to have day 2 bloods     so not sure when i will be having e/t  

Good luck   
Emmaxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind me asking you a quick question?  Could somebody give me a quick run down of what's involved with a natural FET?  We have just had a BFN from a full IVF cycle and the hospital has recommended a natural FET (we have 10 frozen day 3 embryos at one hospital and 6 frozen day 2 at another hospital).  I have an appt to discuss in a few weeks but would welcome any info re timelines etc in the meantime?

Thanks so much.

Sarah 
x


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Brighteyes, 

Well we can only assume that they know what they're doing. It wouldn't be in their interest to use a system that didn't work! At least you will have a scan- I don't think I'm going to have any! I remember asking the consultant at my ohss follow-up about how they know the lining is ok and he said if you have regular periods and a normal bleed then this is enough to confirm that you're lining will be adequate following the surge. Still seems very casual though doesn't it. 

Well good luck with your transfer and let me know if you find out any more info please.  

Sarah- sorry for your bfn. Just read this thread and you'll get a good idea about what nat fet involves. That's what I did!

Sunnyday x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Sunny,  . Had my scan this AM and still none the wiser!   Apparently my womb lining is " no where near thick enough" and no sign of any follicles growing ie no signs of imminent ovulation. Nurse says that it may be that I am giong to have a longer cycle this month or that my natural rhythm not kicked in since last BFN ( only in Sept) Have to go for another scan on Friday. If still nothing, then will forget for this month as likely that body not recovered.   Says that don't need blood tests and scans and ovulation kits all they need. Told me not to even start using the latter until Friday. 
Trying to rearrange work is a nightmare as I work in Crewe and go to Chester for treatment. With the ICSI I had nite time appointements at teh ptivate hospital and knew exactly when I needed to be off. if we go ahead , I want to take 5/6 days leave after so trying to keep the diary free " incase" is not easy! Causing more stress than the jabs last time!!
I'm suprised you won't even get a scan.. I'd ask about it if I were you.. else what monitoring are you paying for! Do you have a Nurse there who you can ring with questions?
Keep me updated at your end!

Hi Sarah and welcome to this thread. As Sunny has said you'll get lots of info on the site. I'm no expert as first try at FET as you gather. Sorry for your BFN, it's tough but good that you have some frosties to use.
Bright Eyes


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

I've just had my second natural FET yesterday and I have to agree with you it all feels very casual.  No scans, no blood tests and no progesterone.  I started testing with my ov kit last week and had my surge last Sunday I phoned the hospital on Monday and had my transfer yesterday.  It was as easy as that and Liverpool Womens have a quite a good success rate with FET over the last year so they must be doing something right.

Now i'm on day 1 of 2WW and already going  .  I'm so glad I've got FF to help me along.  

Good luck to you all.

Love Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Widgey-Good luck honey       

Well a.f finally arrived today, so day 2 bloods tomorrow morning then a scan next week, pee sticks then daily bloods until e/t


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Widgey- Good luck with your TWW and fingers crossed for you  
I'm on CD4 now so will be starting to use the sticks in a week or so and then I'll be in the same boat. I've never had a transfer of any kind before so I'm getting nervous already! So you said your surge was on Sunday but you didn't call til Monday-  do they then defrost them on the Tues and put them back on the weds? I've been trying to get through on the phones to ask about the procedure but so far no luck. Which bit of it do you not want to fall on the Sunday- the defrost or the transfer, or both?

Brighteyes- know what you mean about not being able to plan time off work. I'm a teacher and its very difficult to say to people 'I need time off but I'm not sure when' ! 

Love Sunnyxxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi All 
Widgey - Good Luck on the 2ww.good to hear your thoughts on Liverpool as that's where I'll be heading too.  
Sunny  - not sure about your questions.. I have the same one's I think that the problem is if they need to be defrosted or put back on Sunday? I must ask tomorrow !
Paris - glad you are on way to starting.

I'm off for another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed that all is growing and ovulation can be expected very soon! I've worked myself up for it and so will be gutted if have to wait. 
Off to bed now.. had a heavy day trying to cram all my owrk in just " incase not in next week for a few days"!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you Paris74 aka Emmett, Sunny & Bright Eyes for your good luck messages.

*Sunny* - The Hewitt Centre at Liverpool Womens is closed on Sundays so I had to wait until Monday to phone with my result. They worked out that transfer would be on the Wednesday. The embryologist phoned me Tuesday morning to check we still wanted to go ahead and then took our 3 little frosies out to thaw. She called back after an 1 1/2 hrs to say there was 1 good one to transfer and the other 2 sadly didn't make it. So if frostie made it through the night the transfer would take place the next day at 2.30pm. Here I am on day 1. The clinic tell us that if we get a positive surge on Thurs or Fri then treatment will have to be delayed to next cycle. A bit harsh I know but this is how they work. Don't give up trying to get through by phone, keep trying. 

*
Bright Eyes* - I have had all my treatment at LWH and can honestly say I have no problems at all and find all the nursing staff, consultant etc wonderful. Good luck honey. 

Love 
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there,

Finally got through to the Hewitt Centre- only took me about 50 tries! - they confirmed what Widgey said; surge on the Thursday or Friday= bad, surge on the Sunday= ok, any other day= good. They can't defrost OR transfer on the Sunday and they can't transfer on the Monday as they're closed on Sunday so can't defrost. V annoying I feel. Also why don't they refreeze when other clinics do? They have to defrost 4 at a time and if they're all ok, the remaining 2 are wasted. Throwing good embryos away seems wrong to me. 

Other than that, I agree that my treatment at LWH has been pretty good, wasn't blown away by the consultant (Dr Drakely) but love the nurses and had a very positive e/c experience.

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sunny 

Glad you finally got through on the phone.  I know it sounds harsh having to defrost 4 at a time.  I am no expert but from what I've been told by LWH and have read on here there is a 60/70% chance of any frosties lasting the thaw.  Out of my 3 only 1 made it so hopefully you should get 2 good ones out of your 4.  

Try not to worry too much about any that aren't transfered because I had 1 good one left over from my previous FET and they froze it again but sadly it didn't make the second thaw.  So in my case they refroze.  Not sure why they told you they would discard them but this was the embryologists decision on the day and it all depends what quality they are.  

This is something you can mention when you next get in touch with them.   



Well I'm now on day 3, whooo this is dragging. Symptoms (.)(.) a little sore at the sides, and few twinges in ovaries but not much else.  Lower tummy does feel a bit different so trying to stay positive.  On my last fresh cycle I had convinced myself it had worked so was gobsmaked when I tested negative.    

I love being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) so I'm going to enjoy every minute of it.     

THIS WILL WORK, WE WILL GET PREGNANT.     

Big hello to everyone else.

Love
Widgey (slowly going   )
xxxx


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello 
Enjoy your PUPO state Widgey! Hopefully it will turn into the real thing very soon.   
Thanks for the tips about refreezing. Didn't occur to me that it might be about quality but that does makes sense. I'm on CD7 today so starting to do OPKs in a few days. Yikes! Keep us posted with any symtom developements!!
Sunnyxxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi

Can I join you?

I am waiting to start a natural FET, I'm waiting for af which is due fri/sat time, I start aspirin on day 1, steroids on day 6 (as I'm on an immune protocol) and start scans on day 10.

I had to cancel last month as I got an allergic reaction while DRing which is why I'm now doing a natural cycle.

I just hope that whatever can't fall on a sunday doesn't as I really don't want to cancel again.

Diz x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Have to be quick as heading out... and feeling down
Had surge on Sunday but can't go ahead. Lining of womb only 6.5 and they want it at 8 for any FET. Say have to try again next month. Going to leave it though till Jan as don't want the stress leading up to Xmas. Gutted that can't go ahead. Any tips for creating a thick and cosy womb!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

My clinic dont even check the thickness of the womb for NET    confused I am lol!!

It'll be worth the wait bright eyes XXX


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Brighteyes that's really disappointing  I hate all the inbetween waiting bits. But then again at least you have a relaxing christmas and it'll be Jan before you know it. No lining scan for me so we'll just have to assume its thick enough.  

Welcome to Diz! The dreaded Sunday hey? As if all this isn't stressful enough without the added worry of things falling on the wrong day of the week.  Good luck with it.

Widgey- how's it going?

xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Sunnydays - Things are going well so far, or should I say so far, so good.  Tummy is really swollen & bloated and does feel a little different.  Having few twinges but not many & (.)(.)'s have started to hurt more later in the day, could just be AF signs though that's the cruel thing about the 2ww.  I'd convinced myself my tx had worked last time in the summer so don't want to build my hopes up too much this time but still gotta stay positive. How are things going with you.  

Diz - Welcome to the Natural FET club.  Sending you an AF dance for the weekend     Hope that makes it come on time.   . Good luck & let us know how you get on.

Bright Eyes - I'm so sorry to hear your FET has been delayed. but your clinic know whats best but it doesn't make the disappointment any easier for you.   .  Don't blame you for leaving it till after Xmas though.  I think, although I'm no expert that plenty of protein in your diet including lots of chicken & milk help to create a healthy lining for your little frostie.  I'll do some searching & see what I can find for you.

Paris74 aka Emmett - How you doing, hope the day 2 bloods went OK.  

Hi to everyone else.

Love Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Good Luck to everyone on 2ww. Its been a while since I have been on here sorry .  

Widgey how far on ino the 2ww are you hon.  I hope it goes in quickly for you.  

Welcome diz  A big hello to everyone else

Love YodaXX


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Widgey. It is really surprising how clinics vary. DH thinks it because they are trying to get more money out of us! Def decided to wait till AF at the end of Dec. I am also going to ask for a scan after surge next month to see if the same thing happens again. If so, then I want to look at medicating so not to risk it halting potential transfer in the New Year. I want to get another try in before another 4O something birthday in Feb! 
Hope that you 2ww goes quickly and gives you a great big positive 
Hope everyone else doing OK ??
Take Care, 
Bright Eyes.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Everyone  


Widgey        how many days till test day  

Dz-Has your a/f come yet   

Well day 2 bloods at new clinic came back with fsh at 7.2    the only EVER time its been at that (Normally over 9) so far so good    have a scan on monday (day12) then start the peesticks  once i get the surge i have to go in for a scan/bloods then daily bloods until my progesterone is rising steadily


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Yoda - Thank you,  I'm now on day 7 and coping Ok this time.  This is my 4th transfer so you'd think I'd be an expert now.  Hope I never have to do it again    

Bright Eyes - Thanks, this 2ww does seem to be dragging, but then they all do.  I find it frustrating that my clinic don't do bloods or scans for FET they don't every give you cyclogest.  My consulatant said I could have it if I really wanted to but I didn't need it.   ..... I hope not.  Good idea to ask for a scan on next AF, I hope they'll do that for you.  

Paris - Thanks for the fairy dust. Wow, well done on the fsh, how've you managed that.  Kepp it up  .  Good luck with the peasticks.  I had my surge on day 18 and my cycles are normally around 32-35 days.  Not long to go now.  

I'm now on day 7 and woke up this morning to some light brown spotting  . This has happened on all my other 3 transfers with 2 bfn's & 1 bfp so god knows whats going on.  Doesn't seem to be much there at the moment but I'll let you know if it gets any worse.  (.)(.) startl killing me after I get home from work in the evening.  My tummy really does feel different this time, I hope I'm not imagining things.  This 2ww can send you  

Come on girls we can do this.     

     


Love Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Everything crossed for you Widgey!!!    Can't believe you've had the same spotting on bfp and bfn cycles. Just shows you anything can happen. The different feeling tummy sounds v promising though. I'm on CD10 now so will start pee sticks in a couple of days. I'm getting really nervous!! I was wondering about the cyclogest as I have a batch left over from my fresh cycle when I never had e/t so didn't use it. I wonder if I should use that? 

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies  

Widgey-Sore boobs are good           

Sunny-I will be using cyclogest before e/t and then carrying on with that and adding gestone to the mix on the day of e/t until 12wks (If i get that far)    
Maybe ask your clinic


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Widgey

Tried PM ing you but your in box is full toots.  I had the spotting day 10 when I was successful with Lewis obviously it depends when the embryo has implanted as you probably know.    Hang in there!

Sounds promising  keeping everything crossed for you - its the waiting and analysing everything we do  that drives you nuts  

Hope everyone else is well

Have a nice weekend YodaXX


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for all your good luck wishes but looks like AF has just arrived

        


Widgey
xxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh no Widgey, I am so sorry, sending you cyber hugs.  

Diz x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Widgey

I'm so sorry  

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Widgey-So sorry    take care of yourself and d/h   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Widgey 
I'm so disappointed for you. Lots of sympathy and hugs 
Sunnyxxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Widgy,
Thinking of You and sending you lots of hugs across Cheshire
   
Bright Eyes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All 

Widgey again im so sorry   you will be a mummy one day honey  

Hope all you other ladies are ok  

Had day12 scan today had immunes taken and FBC will be getting a call this evening to tell me whether to start the steroids,clexane and viagra tonight  

Love to you all
Emmaxxx


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi girls 

Wonder if I can join you? I got the go ahead to have a natural FET after a day 26 progesterone test. Day 21 did not show a high enough level altho I could have told them that as I never ov on day 14 more like day 18. I hope to get it done before Xmas so fingers crossed everything behaves and it doesnt land on a weekend. My AF is due at the beggining of next week so will know more then.

Hi Emma - Lovely to see you here too IYKWIM Its time to create a new chapter             

Widgey - Sorry to hear your news  

 to everyone else, I look forward to getting to know you all and picking your brains in the process.  

Take care
Tib


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tib   how are you   good to see you here and this will be our turn for a sticky bfp     hope this is a good omen that we will be cycling together again      

Hello to everyone else  

No surge this morning, but my cons told me he was estimating weds/thurs


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm on day 2 today and so far I'm just taking an aspirin a day, have to start steroids on day 6 and got my first scan booked in for next wednesday (day 10).  

Is there anything I should be eating or drinking at this stage to help things along?

Thanks

Hi to everyone!

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz-Good luck    im just carrying on as normal   lots of water though and milk   
I will probably have brazil nuts and pineapple juice through the 2ww


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Bright Eyes

I am currently on my 2ww after having natural FET today. My ICSI  cycle had to be put on hold in sep due to thin womb lining -5 mm. I was also monitored last month and also 5mm. I truly believe the acupuncture over last 2 months has helped along with brazil nuts, pineapple juice, co enzyme Q10, selenium and hot water bottle. Lining 8mm this month! Hospital were going to start my meds again in Dec but I asked to be monintered naturally this month.  Lo and behold miracles do happen.


Kristi  x x x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Kristi - good luck!  Well done on your lining, can I ask how many brazil nuts you've been eating a day?  DH bought me some today (I'm on day CD 2) and I had 2 today, is 2 enough?

Thanks

Diz x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for your ray of hope Kristi!
i had beens stuffing nuts and juice and vits ( but can't find straight selenium as they all seem to have to have vits added to them.?) I had Acupuncture with the ICSI but skipped it with the FET. Wonder if that was wise so going to give them a ring today and get back onto it.! Also need to ring to discuss monitoring next month, just need to get motivated to do it. Just feel drained at the moment!
GOOD LUCK with the 2ww. 

Also, good luck to Paris , Diz and Tib xx

How are you doing Widgy? been thinking of you and sending hugs your way. 
Bright Eyes.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Diz-Zita west says a handful of Brazil nuts a day   hope that helps  

Kristi-Woohoooo fab lining  good luck for the rest of the 2ww   how are you feeling  

Hello to everyone else  

Still no surge for me, but i think the lines are getting slightly darker so hopefully wont be too much longer


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Healthspan do straight Selenium
XX


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all 

I got a surge! Or rather 3 surges as I had a bit of a palava. Ran out of the Clearblue ov tests that the clinic gave me so had to buy some more last night. My local chemist didn't have any clearblue though so I bought another brand which was positive this morning. When I rang the clinic they said they wouldn't accept the result unless it was clearblue! Arrghh! So in my 20 minute break between teaching this morning I ran to Boots, paid £20 for another pack of clearblues and thankfully, that was also positive. Then I did another one for luck . So I'm just waiting for the nurse to call back with times etc. Nervous!!!!

Take note Liverpool girls- it must be Clearblue! Also for the LWH girls, I asked the nurse if it was possible to pay for a scan or bloods to confirm that the timing was right (as we know they don't do any monitoring) and they said no! There was no point in takin blood as it needs to be taken over a period of time not just on one day, and about scans they said 'we don't do them'. Whatever that means. So lets just hope the lining is ok. It was 10mm during my fresh cycle so hopefully there' s no issue there for me. 

Brighteyes I would def recommend acu for lining. I'm sure that contributed to mine being good anyway as I noticed my periods were less scanty following a course of acu and its proven to improved bloodflow to the uterus. Of course stress restricts bloodflow to the uterus so anything extra you can do to de-stress is also a good idea. I found hypnotherapy mp3s helped with that.

Good luck to everone else too!  

How are you Widgey? 

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sunny-What a nightmare    glad you surged in the end   what day are you   and did you get faint line before   as i have faint lines which seem to have got slightly darker this morning


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Paris 
I'm actually day 17 which is late-ish for me but then since the ICSI my cycles have been a few days longer than they used to be. I've been having faint lines since Saturday and I was convinced I was going to surge on Thurs or Fri which would have meant a cancelled fet due to the clinic being closed on a Sunday. I am relieved it happened this morning. I always know around when the surge is happening for me as it coincides with lots of watery cm and some ewcm. I think you're darker lines probably mean a surge is imminent! Good luck!
Sunnyxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Sunny   you were lucky it fell today then     i have been getting some EWCM only a bit so im sure more will be on the way


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*Diz, Yoda, Emma, Sunny, Bright Eyes, Tibevora, * Thank you all for your lovley messages.

After lots of crying on Sunday i have now come to terms with the result however........ I have managed to get a drug appointment on the 10th Decmeber and will be starting a fresh cycle then. Whoo Hoo, can't believe I'm starting again. Nice sober xmas for us both, ha ha.

Sunny - Phew  that was a close one honey. You just got in there. Is your transfer on Saturday? So frustrating about the bloods & scans. At least you tried. Try not to worry too much about this though. They know what they're doing. Just have a look on the ICSI Liverpool site and see how many BFP's there were this year (and fet's too) 

Bright Eyes - Mmm I love the brazil nuts & pineapple juice. What vits you having I haven't got a clue in that dept so have no idea where to start.

Emma - Any news yet 

How's everyone else doin'

Love
Widgey
xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I gave up trying to interpret the " lines" when trying naturally . With the "almost - FET" this month, I got these clearblue digital ones now that give you a smiley face   when you surge so cuts out the need to interpret the lines. I got a bulk lot off the internet and they were the same price as the ordinary ones in Boots. Makes life a bit easier!
Good Luck to you " line monitors!"
Bright Eyes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Widgey-Wooohoooo   thats so quick you will be on the rollercoaster before you no it     

Brighteyes-Whats happening with you   still no surge for me   

Off to see my FF's Icsi twin boys this afternoon i cant wait to have a squidge of them


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi girls! 

That's great news Widgey! No hanging about for you!

As for me... the embryologist just called. They had to defrost 7 embryos to get 4 survivors. Then they'll choose the best 2 tomorrow and discard the remaining 2. Is this normal? I thought out of 14 embryos I'd get loads of goes at FET but its looks more likely to be just 2 attempts! I'm happy that we have some to work with now but I'm suprised they had to use that many.  

Anyway, in at 11am tomorrow for transfer! Yikes! I can't believe I'm finally here- I feel like I've been in limbo for yonks.

Any tips for transfer?

Sunnyxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sunny-good luck tomorrow      no tips im afraid but just relax


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sunny - loads of luck for tomorrow.

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Sunny-Hope all went well with transfer      


Still no surge for me today is day 17    hopefully she will come tomorrow  

Enjoy your weekend were off to a neighbours tonight for chinese


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for your good luck wishes Paris and Diz!

It went really well and was virtually painless which surprised me. I thought it would take a lot longer and be a lot more uncomfortable so I was pleasantly suprised. I have 2 4-cell embryos on board now so on to my first 2WW!!! 

Hope you get your surge soon Paris.

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done Sunny


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Paris - Hope you get your surge soon, at least you are well clear of next weekend   Not sure if thats a problem at all clinics or not? 

Sunny -         for your 2WW. It will send you   so make sure you have got lots of books and DVDs to amuse and distract yourself 

Widgey - Good for you girl,I always cycle as quickly as I can too. Once you are in the mindset, its good just to keep on going. Be good to yourself to make up for the lack of partying and    

Diz - Thanks for your good wishes  

I am on day 1 today so off and running!! Am going to have to be very patient as I have no real clue about timing although it is slightly earlier than I had thought. Can I ask you girls a couple of questions? 
When do you get the surge? Is it the day before you ov? 
My clinic test for the surge and then transfer four days later including day of surge and transfer - does that sound right? 
The clinic doesnt transfer at weekends but not sure if it Sat and Sun or just Sunday. Will ask today when I ring up. 

Think thats all my questions   Off to make a family meal for 8 and have a run. Will have my last glass of wine this evening before my month of abstinence  

Have a nice day all
Tibx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Tib

I can't really answer your questins.  I think when a surge is detected you are meant to ov within 24 - 36 hours from what I've read on ov tests.

Re. the sat/sun thing, I'm worried about something falling on a sunday that shouldn't, I asked at CARE and they said if they monitor me on a saturday and it shows I'm ready they would have to cancel.  She did say it's very rare to cancel though as they can sometimes do things to control it e.g. a hcg jab to make me ov earlier.  I find it confusing as we are hopefully taking our embies to blasts this time so they were frozen on day 3 so would go back in on day 5 (touch wood) so how many days post pv would they go back in  

I'm really trying not to worry about the whole sat/sun thing as I get quite stressed thinking about it.  I just hope I ov day 16/17 as normal then that should be around tues/wed but a few days early/late then things may go wrong.

Please let me know if you find any answers and good luck!

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Tib-Enjoy your meal  are you cooking anything nice  what time is dinner so i can get there on time  im lucky my clinic is open 365 days of the yeah even xmas day    so i could have e/t sat or sunday it doesnt matter  like Diz has said ovulation can happen 24-36 hours after a surge 

Diz-try not to worry to much about the sat/sun thing it wont help you 

Well think im going to surge tomorrow today is day 18 and the line has gone from feint yesterday to darker today    
Off for a big food shop later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]Woohoooo i have surged!!![/fly]

How are all you other ladies doing


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Yay!! Well done Paris! Are you having a day 2 transfer? If so it'll be Thursday for you will it?

I'm now 3 days into the 2ww and already analysing he he!! 

Sunnyx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sunny-How old were your embies when they got put back  

Im in for daily bloods as of weds   my embies are day 3 but they will be taking them to day 5/6     not sure when e/t is they do it by your bloods


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

They were only day-2 embies. 4-cells. Wow, so you're having blasts. Good luck with the thaw and everything.   Keep us posted.

Sunnyx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I fell pg with two 4 cells honey so keep positive     im sure you will be posting your BFP very soon      are you at work or taking the 2ww off


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck to all of you that are on the " transfer list" for this next few weeks! As you know, I had to abandon re thin lining so will be going ahead again in Jan ( hopefully). Still not rung the clinic to ask if I can be checked this month to see if a potential problem. Just can't bring myself to do it at the moment. Partly as I would ( the mad part of me ) like to try again this month but realise ( the sensible part of me) , that test date xmas day -ish not a good idea!
Keep well and best of Luck
Bright Eyes


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Paris- I just took today and tomorrow off work. Back in Weds which is probably a good thing- less time to obsess.

Bright Eyes- Good idea to wait til Jab. I'd have done the same thing for a boozy xmas!

Sunny x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

BFN for me today too guys  

Had 5 cell and 6 cell grade 2's put back. day 2/3 ET
XX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Yoda-Really sorry it didnt work for you this time   try to enjoy xmas and get ready again for starting in 2008  

Brighteyes-If it was me i would wait till Jan as you say testing around xmas day isnt ideal   im not looking forward to testing in December at all tbh    

Sunny-enjoy your last day off work today


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Yoda  

At least christmas will be a busy time and Jan will come round before you know it.

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your lovely comments sunny Paris, I'm so lucky to have my boy - cant imagine how hard it can be for some people on here. You guys are so strong -  I hope all your dreams come true

Sorry to those who had bfn, good luck to everyone trying... more luck is needed on this thread here you go
Hope you have a wonderful Xmas

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    [/move]

Love Yoda xx

Keep drinking that pineapple juice


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yoda - just to add that I am sorry too.

Take care

Diz x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi girls

I've got my 1st monitoring scan tomorrow (day 10) so got to get up at 5.30am to get to Notts for 8am!  I hope my lining's doing what it should be.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Diz x


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Yoda - Really to sorry to hear about your BFN, its tough   

Paris - Wowweeee you have a surge, will await for good news over the next few days about good survival and thaw rates. How many do you have and how many are you defrosting? We missed you for dinner   My DH made soup then we had Sheperds pie and I made a NY style baked cheesecake, it was lovely. I have been eating like a small pig so had the leftover cheesecake last night  . I am still excercising though, otherwise I might end up the size of a house by the end of the tx. 

Sunny - Hope work goes OK tommorow, it is good to take your mind off it. I also got pg with a four cell      

Diz - What a long journey you have. I am really lucky, its half an hour from home to clinic and then 10 mins after that to work. I am having my bloods done at 8am and will still be at my desk by normal starting time of 08.30! No one will suspect a thing   Loads of       wishes for your lining scan, hope it goes well. Well not until I take the whole 2WW wait off sick.

As for me, I spoke to the clinic today and they do transfers Monday to Saturday and would just delay by one day if it fell on a Sunday. I am so relived so it means it will happen this month if my body behaves itself   and we get good thaw rates. We have four frosties and will be defrosting all four. This is our absolute final tx, I always wondered how I would know we were at the end of the road but I definently know. Hopefully this will work though and that will be the beggining of another road   Lots of positive vibes for us all    

Take care
Tib 
x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi there

My lining was 10.4mm this morning on day 10 so I'm pleased with that.  What I'm not so pleased about is that we are hoping to take our embies to blasts and have them replaced on day 5 (which is 5 days post ov, with ov being day 0) which if I ov on tuesday (day 16) ET will be SUNDAY!!!!  (which it can't be).

I'm so worried, I really want a 5 day transfer as I believe it's our best chance of having a continuing pg (with my history og m/c).

Got to ring the clinic later to see when I need to go back in for another scan.

Diz x


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Diz- God that Sunday thing is the PITS!   Would they do a 4-day transfer instead? That's almost as good isn't it? And at least you'd get it done. I remember being terrified mine would fall on a Sunday too. Its not fair to have that stress on top of all the others.

Tib- I will have every available body part crossed for you that this one will work!  

As for me. I'm now 4dp2dt so I'm in implantation territory!!!  And I know you should disregard symptoms this early but I'm feeling very optimistic. I've got a strange feeling like a clenched fist inside my uterus and I had horrendous af pains last night that were gone this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard!

Good luck for the girls waiting for the right things to happen NOT on a Sunday  

Sunny xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Diz-Wow your lining is excellent   well done  just a thought but cant you have a day 6 e/t   i know some clinics do it  

Sunny-Clenched fist     sounds painful         

Tib-Yum!!   send me some of that cheese cake down please   im sure this last go will be the one which makes you a mummy   keep      i have 6 day 3 embies which will be taken to day 5/6 not sure how they will thaw them though  

Yoda-Your welcome sweetheart   you will have another baby 2008 will be your time  

Well have had bloods today so waiting on the call, bloods will be daily now until e/t (not sure when that will be yet)


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Tib - that's a relief for you about the sunday thing.

Sunny - I've never heard of a day 4 transfer before, but like Paris mentioned they did say about a day 6 one if needbe - so why then do they make a big deal about the sunday?  I don't get it!

Paris - good luck with your bloods.

Got to go back on friday for another scan.

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz-Good luck for your scan Friday     have they said anymore about the 5 day e/t  

I have had my call back in for more bloods tomorrow and if all is well they will thaw my frosties tomorrow and e.t will be sat       if bloods arent quite right then back friday and thaw friday with e/t sunday      

Lots of love
Emmaxxxx


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Morning all,

Paris yay!!!  You'll be just a week behind me! 

   to everyone else.

Sunny
xxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

I emailed my clinic with my worries and concerns (about the sunday thing) and my cons' PA emailed back to say G (my cons) is away all week at a conference but she had spoken to him and he said he really wants me to go for blasts and he would speak to the nurse in charge about a way forward. The nurse rang this afternoon and assured me they wouldn't let the blast transfer fall on sunday (assuming I get that far). G really wants me to do a blast transfer and they are going to give me a prescription for pregnyl tomorrow so I can have it in the fridge on standby for saturday if I need it (she said I will probably be scanned again on saturday). So, she put my mind at rest and his PA said she understood why I was upset. I feel so much better for having checked. The nurse also said G is in on saturday so he will be consulted after my scan. Phew! They are so lovely and got back to me within an hour or two. 

I'm feeling better about it all now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening  

Diz-Fantastic news   so glad all has sorted itself out   now keep   

Sunny-How are you getting on   hope your staying sane sweetie     

Well i have to be in for bloods at 7.30 on the dot tomorrow    so off to bed in a mo   bloods have gone from 21 yesterday to 30 today so rising in the right direction    so as soon as results in tomorrow will know if they will start thawing       so e/t maybe sunday now


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - good luck for your bloods, what are they checking for is it oestrogen?  I've got to get up at 5.30am again so I think I'll go to bed in a minute and do my meditation cd, it helps me sleep.

Night all.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Diz-Back from bloods was up at 5.30    there checking for progesterone it needs to be between 70-100 now i think  

Love to you all  
Emmaxxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi was wondering if i could join yous, i was at the GCRM in glasgow last night and i am moving my embryos there, and having a natural frozen transfer prob feb or march. This is the first time we have had frosties as it was a donated cycle from my sister. So i am frozen egg transfer virgin.
I was very impressed by the clinic and they spent a ling time with me answering all my questions. They said i could do one in jan but have not been great after this fail and have been very depressed, so feel it is wise to get over this and be both physically and mentally prepared.
hope everyone is well.
K XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - snap, I was up at 5.30am too!  I've had a call to say to take the hcg at 12 midday (I know this might seem strange on a natural cycle but it's the only way to avoid the sunday problem).  So I should ovulate on sunday and we're aiming for a blast transfer next friday!  Eeek - I'm excited but nervous too.

Buster - welcome to the thread, I think it's wise to wait until you feel ready to go again, I've had 6 months since my m/c which seemed a long time but now I've started again the months seem to have gone by quickly.

Hi to everyone else, I'm sorry, I still haven't got used to people's names yet or who's on the thread, I'll get there!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz  well done good luck for the jab     oppps you have done it now  

Buster-Think we cycled together in Jan/Feb time, welcome to the thread   

Well had the call days 3's are being thawed today  progesterone is back at 52.2 so climbing well, more bloods tomorrow at 8.30am and a call tomorrow to see how there getting on     they may call me back tomorrow afternoon if they have about 2 embies tomorrow if more than 2 and there looking good it will be sunday day 5    

Update  

1 Didnt make the thaw, 1 is at 2 cell so dont look good and i have 2 @ 7cell and 2 @ 5cell, possible e/t tomorrow     hope they manage to get them to blast


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

paris i had tx in jan/feb in istanbul. can they take frozen embryos to blast, i asked that last night but got unclear answer. i am happy and worried
kim xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Buster-Yes they can, last tx i had 8 embies and 3 made it to blast from a mix of day 1,2 and day 3 embies so it can be done as long as you have enough to try it with


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Time for a new home - this way......................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121652.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

